# Are you an author? Add yourself to our KB AUTHORS PAGE!



## KBoards Admin

Update! Authors can now add themselves to our KB Authors page, regardless of your current sales level.

Go to *http://kboards.com/authors* to see a list of KB authors, sorted by estimated sales.



Near the top, there's a link for you to add your own sales data. Each author can only add/edit his own sales data.



For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.

Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!

**************************
Help!

Over the years, we've had several fascinating threads showing KB authors who have reached sales milestones (e.g. this outdated list of authors selling 50,000 books or more, and Hugh's thread about authors paying the bills through their book sales, to name just a couple.

We would like to create an official KB list of best-selling authors, which lists KB authors based on sales milestones. This would be something we would maintain in this forum, and post periodically in our blog. I expect it could get a fair bit of publicity if it's done right.

I envision this as a listing of authors who have reached the various sales levels of:
10,000
50,000
100,000
500,000
1,000,000

Some questions, though...

1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?

2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?

3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?

4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?

5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


----------



## Zenferno

Great idea, I would love to see this.  I wonder if it could operate on a gentleman's honor level, since most of the ones doing well are very visible on the boards anyway.  It might also mean a higher level of interest, esp. from the superstars who might not want to post screenies from different sources.  Or maybe make it a condition that to get listed you need to provide a little back story of the journey (I love the success stories! - the failures, the false starts the surprises, the elation etc).


----------



## Vivi_Anna

I too think its a great idea.

I think the honor system should be in play here.  Also, sales (not freebies) and from all sources, not just Amazon. And I'd say indie is indie not small press or traditional.

Now are you looking at 10000 in a year?


----------



## Wingpeople

I like this concept. I don't think freebies should be counted, however. Beyond that, I'd support including sales & borrows of e-books from any platform, by any author who would like to share their story (as Zenferno suggested).


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Harvey said:


> I envision this as a listing of authors who have reached the various sales levels of:
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 500,000
> 1,000,000


Any chance of adding a level for 25K? I ask for purely disinterested reasons, of course. 



Harvey said:


> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?


I'd be inclined to take the authors' words for it. Otherwise the only proof I can think of would be screenshots of retailer sales reports or photos of yearend tax papers with any sensitive info blacked out. But that'd be a lot of effort and would make the numbers very outdated by the time you got them.



Harvey said:


> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?


I'd leave it optional for the authors to include sales from all retailers or just Amazon.



Harvey said:


> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?


I'd make it self-pub ebooks only to limit the scope but that's just my personal preference.



Harvey said:


> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?


I'd make it optional for authors to mention their freebies too if they like, on the condition they aren't lumped in with paid sales, as that'd make the numbers wildly inaccurate.



Harvey said:


> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


Sounds very achievable to me. It'll be a lot of work for you or whoever compiles it but I like the idea.


----------



## MegHarris

People don't usually include freebies in their milestones, only paid sales. Freebies are a whole 'nother animal. And people here usually seem to limit their announced sales to indie-only. There are a growing number of hybrids, but writers do get indie sales numbers a lot faster than we get publisher numbers, in many cases.

Asking for screenshots could be a big pain. I am pretty sure I've finally reached 150K sales (though I need to sit down and calculate it out to be sure), but that's over three and a half years at two retailers. (I have more at Apple, but I'm never going to sit down and try to figure out Smashword's data reporting.) Does anyone _really _want to look at that many screenshots?  We don't all hit big numbers quickly; some of us are just plugging along.


----------



## Hugh Howey

Great idea! I would include a lot more milestones, though. More chances for people starting off and more opportunity to celebrate moving up a level. Someone mentioned 25K. I would add 250K and 750K. And start as low as 10, 50, 100, 500, 1,000. Those are the hardest milestones to hit, in my opinion.



Harvey said:


> Some questions, though...
> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?
> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?
> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?
> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?
> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


My opinions:

1. There's no good place to screenshot lifetime sales in KDP. Not sure how you would do this. I recommend the honor system. Don't know why anyone would lie about sales. It would feel like a helluva jinx to me (and I don't even believe in those things!)
2. I would include them all, as hard as this is to tally. Let those who want to do all that work be rewarded with an honest accounting of their sales.
3. My vote would be to only include indie sales. But I don't feel strongly about it.
4. Only paid.
5. Badges would be great for people's blogs/sigs. Again, I would recommend much lower thresholds and a lot more of them.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I started over 3-1/2 years ago. It seems I'd have to have screenshots of each book each month to prove anything that way, and I don't. Do those Author Central graphs cover that much time? I admit to never looking at them. Another way would be to send copies of reports to the author from Amazon and other vendors, and quite frankly, I'm no more willing to do that than send someone my income tax returns. (Of course if your politics are correct, IRS might be happy to share.) Would I be willing to provide one of those reports with personal info blacked out just to give some evidence that figures for older books that are no longer selling like hotcakes aren't an invention? I don't know. I'd have to look hard at one of those reports and think about it and since they're spreadsheets, I rather think one could be faked anyway.

So it seems to me an honor system is all that would work, and since if someone really started making up figures, someone else would point a finger....

P.S. I seldom disagree with Hugh, but KBoards made me aware of his post before posting mine, and I do disagree with the suggestion of more and more "milestones." The more there are, the more the importance of any one is diluted.


----------



## Not Here

Hugh Howey said:


> 5. Badges would be great for people's blogs/sigs. Again, I would recommend much lower thresholds and a lot more of them.


I think this is such a great idea! I know there are many who have posted numbers but I often forget. It's nice inspiration for the rest of us.


----------



## Satchya

I love this idea.  Also, are the sales numbers for each book?  Or for all of your books, total?  We've achieved one of those and then some, but to reach the second it will definitely take a combination of books.  So how are we counting?  By single book or all books by the author?


----------



## Ben Mathew

Great idea. My suggestions:
- Paid sales only.
- Include all authors,  indie and trad, but subdivide sales into indie vs trad.
- No need to verify numbers with screenshots etc--too cumbersome. 
- Include all outlets.


----------



## 48209

Some questions, though... 

1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?
-- another vote for trust.

2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?
--- add them in definitely... not that my 28 BN sales on my YA ast week really move me much 

3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?
--- Hmmm... my initial thought is indie bc that's what I enjoy reading about, but I don't know

4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?
---- Only paid books

5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?
--- love the badge idea.
Also, are we talking per book, all your books, all your books per pen name? 

I think this could be really inspiring, Harvey!


----------



## ChrisWard

I would also add lower categories, otherwise it's the same old promote the big guns and ignore the rest.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I agree with Hugh, mainly because I would get my 1,000 sale milestone. Plus, it does help you stay motivated early on when things seem daunting, like getting your first 100 sales.


----------



## David Wisehart

Also, in addition to sales numbers, each level should have a unique name, from "Newbie" to "Howey."

David


----------



## scribblr

Harvey said:


> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas?


Comparing sales counts is like comparing apples to oranges or grapes to strawberries. By and large, most of it is meaningless, unless you define separate groups such as a) books to 20,000 words, b) books to 40,000 words, c) books to 80,000 words, d) books to 100,000 words, and e) books over 100,000. Everyone seems to agree that freebies should not be accepted as part of a valid count, but how about books that sell for 99 cents versus $2.99. And it's a lot easier to sell cheap books than books at publisher prices. John Scalzi took a book and broke it into 13 parts which he sells for 99 cents each. Should each of those parts count as a separate, full length novel when comparing it to books of 100,000 words that sell for $6.99 or $9.99. Cost to the reader must be considered as a valid measurement in talking sales.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Ben Mathew said:


> Great idea. My suggestions:
> - Paid sales only.
> - Include all authors, indie and trad, but subdivide sales into indie vs trad.
> - No need to verify numbers with screenshots etc--too cumbersome.
> - Include all outlets.


Love the idea, Harvey. I second Ben. Go for it!


----------



## JRTomlin

DDark said:


> Include up to that point how many titles they had published to achieve those numbers.


I agree but not a huge number of categories. It would be nice to give some attention to the authors who don't a huge number yet and tend to be ignored. Make them high enough to feel like an achievement, say 100, 500, 1000, 2500, 5000...

ETA: To answer Harvey's original questions, My opinion:

1. The honor system
2. Whichever the author wants to include
3. My vote would be to only include indie sales. 
4. Only paid.
5. I'd as soon skip badges, but I have a feeling I'm in the minority.


----------



## Monique

1. Honor system
2. All outlets
3. Indie only
4. Paid only
5. No cute names for levels, add 100 and 1000, and perhaps add a field for number of books at the time milestone was crossed

I'm assuming this is lifetime sales?


----------



## blakebooks

I tend to think that the natural levels are 500, 1000, 5000, 10K, 25K, 50K, 75K, 100K, 250K, 500K, 750K, 1 mil, 2, 3, 4, 5, etc. 

Paid sales only. Honor's fine. Lifetime sales, or annual?

Unsure how you deal with .99 vs. $5 sales, since one is 11X more economically meaningful.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you all for the helpful responses!



> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?


Sounds like honor system is the only way to go. I would like to dissuade that very small minority of authors who might try to game the list by overstating their sales... but don't know how to do that. Perhaps the suggestion about having them provide their story about how they got to that milestone might be enough.



> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?


I think we have a consensus that it should be total sales from all outlets. 
And, the milestones would pertain to *all* books from that author; e.g. combined sales.
The milestone would be lifetime milestones (i.e not yearly sales totals)



> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?


Most people seem to prefer it be indie-only. My own preference is that it include any author who is a registered KB member. Probably more discussion is needed on this point.



> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?


The milestone number should *not* include freebies.



> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


- Add to the number of milestone levels - I think this could be done although if the number is low, like 10, I think it would be administratively onerous to keep the list current. But maybe we could add a few levels, like:

1,000
10,000
50,000
100,000
250,000
500,000
750,000
1,000,000

- Badges - I like that idea! I can play with a few designs and post them here for your review.

- As authors move from one milestone to the next, they would be deleted from the lower level list and added to the higher.

- Need to think about how to make it efficient for authors to report their milestones. Maybe a reply to this thread is all that is needed, for starters, with:
* author name (and include pen names) * total ebooks sold
* date first ebook was sold
* number of distinct titles 
* approx breakdown by outlet (Amazon, BN, Kobo, Apple, etc) if available
* your story - a few words about how you reached that milestone

Thanks for the great ideas; please keep them coming and we'll get this implemented.


----------



## jvin248

.
More categories at lower levels as noted.
Bragging badges to put on blogs and books,
'NYTBS'? Nah, top of the cover shows 'kboards bronze star author' ... which also advertises klboards.


----------



## KBoards Admin

blakebooks said:


> I tend to think that the natural levels are 500, 1000, 5000, 10K, 25K, 50K, 75K, 100K, 250K, 500K, 750K, 1 mil, 2, 3, 4, 5, etc.
> 
> Paid sales only. Honor's fine. Lifetime sales, or annual?
> 
> Unsure how you deal with .99 vs. $5 sales, since one is 11X more economically meaningful.


I think it's easiest to avoid the price point distinction, as the price can change over time. (I do agree it's meaningful economically!)


----------



## H.M. Ward

Do it! And put a little cake or something next to the user name at certain milestones.  it'd b cool to see it at a glance in the forum.


----------



## swolf

Great idea, but I'm getting a headache just thinking about looking at those Smashwords sales reports.


----------



## swolf

Would we have to list pen names separately, or combine them under one name?

My vote is for combining.  All of my pen names are a sum total of my efforts.


----------



## JRTomlin

Harvey said:


> Thank you all for the helpful responses!
> 
> Sounds like honor system is the only way to go. I would like to dissuade that very small minority of authors who might try to game the list by overstating their sales... but don't know how to do that. Perhaps the suggestion about having them provide their story about how they got to that milestone might be enough.
> 
> I think we have a consensus that it should be total sales from all outlets.
> And, the milestones would pertain to *all* books from that author; e.g. combined sales.
> The milestone would be lifetime milestones (i.e not yearly sales totals)
> 
> Most people seem to prefer it be indie-only. My own preference is that it include any author who is a registered KB member. Probably more discussion is needed on this point.
> 
> The milestone number should *not* include freebies.
> 
> - Add to the number of milestone levels - I think this could be done although if the number is low, like 10, I think it would be administratively onerous to keep the list current. But maybe we could add a few levels, like:
> 
> 1,000
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 250,000
> 500,000
> 750,000
> 1,000,000
> 
> - Badges - I like that idea! I can play with a few designs and post them here for your review.
> 
> - As authors move from one milestone to the next, they would be deleted from the lower level list and added to the higher.
> 
> - Need to think about how to make it efficient for authors to report their milestones. Maybe a reply to this thread is all that is needed, for starters, with:
> * author name (and include pen names) * total ebooks sold
> * date first ebook was sold
> * number of distinct titles
> * approx breakdown by outlet (Amazon, BN, Kobo, Apple, etc) if available
> * your story - a few words about how you reached that milestone
> 
> Thanks for the great ideas; please keep them coming and we'll get this implemented.


Some of us are WAY lazy, Harvey, so I suggest not forcing me to give a breakdown. I would have to go back to dig that up and simply wouldn't do it. I doubt I'm the only one. 

I'm doing well to know my total; in fact at the moment, I don't.


----------



## KBoards Admin

swolf said:


> Would we have to list pen names separately, or combine them under one name?
> 
> My vote is for combining. All of my pen names are a sum total of my efforts.


I agree; one author could combine results from multiple pen names into one total.


----------



## KBoards Admin

JRTomlin said:


> Some of us are WAY lazy, Harvey, so I suggest not forcing me to give a breakdown. I would have to go back to dig that up and simply wouldn't do it. I doubt I'm the only one.
> 
> I'm doing well to know my total; in fact at the moment, I don't.


I agree.

Another interesting piece of info might be genre(s).

But I think this needs to be very administratively easy for authors to submit, so we shouldn't ask for much info.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

I like the idea of a larger spread of numbers, starting at 1,000. (So its an achievable goal. Mainly because I still haven't published anything yet. Soon! I swear!)

Honour system: Yes.

Also agree with the breakdown of how many titles. Purely out of interest to see a relationship to number of titles sold against number of books for sale. I may be wrong (still early into the self publishing thing) but I imagine there would a more books = high sales correlation (not as a rule, but generally speaking)


----------



## KBoards Admin

h.m. ward said:


> Do it! And put a little cake or something next to the user name at certain milestones.  it'd b cool to see it at a glance in the forum.


Hmm.... neat idea, Holly. Maybe for version 1.1...!


----------



## scribblr

Harvey said:


> (I do agree it's meaningful economically!)


IMHO, it's far more important than that. It speaks of author ability to establish a viable fanbase and develop credibility as a real author. Anyone can sell ten thousand copies of thirty-page poke and stroke books at 99 cents. Selling ten thousand full length novels at $9.99 is major accomplishment. If you ignore the size of the books, and the cost per, the sales numbers are virtually meaningless.


----------



## CJArcher

Love this idea! I agree with those who suggested the honour system. Screen shots of all the different dashboards will be a pain. I think putting in the number of titles and genres would be great too.

I can't wait to see the list!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reader/long time member here...

Is this something for authors to look at?  In other words, just to celebrate growth and progress?

Or is it something for readers to consider?  Or both?

If it's something readers might be interested in, as one of those readers, I'd vote for KB authors whether trad or indie or hybrid.  (Which would Hugh fall under?  Bella Andre?)  To me, the qualifier should be KB author.

And again, if it's something for readers to consider when looking for authors, I'd vote for not so many divisions and to not start too low.  Harvey, you first described it as "KB Best Selling Authors" not "KB Authors by sales rank."  As for badges, JRT, you wouldn't HAVE to use them.  

I think the honor system would work pretty well.  Based on what I've seen here the last five years, anyone inflating their sales would probably be called out pretty quickly.  The members here seem to be able to tell pretty well based on sales rank what the sales probably are.  (Granted, authors who have a lot of pen names and a lot of books would be harder to judge, but it seems to me their peers know who they are.)

Just some random thoughts.  I do like the idea of celebrating our members who have success...as we try to do when announcing the Kindle Daily Deals...

Betsy


----------



## Joe_Nobody

While I'm always happy to participate in the "sales" threads, I always feel like part of my accomplishment is left out of the equation.

For example, my 11,000 books in May ranked on 55th on Soph's list, yet I was the only person on the list selling books at $9.99. 

I'm not saying it's "bad" or less of an accomplishment to sell 100,000 at .99 versus my 10K at 9.99 - I don't think the "bias" should go either direction.


----------



## Kay Bratt

*Big reminder that we are almost into July and I have no idea of my sales for the year. 

Even so, it sounds like another great idea, Harvey.


----------



## Monique

Very good questions, Betsy.


----------



## gonedark

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## jenminkman

Great idea! I recently hit the 1,000 milestone when I published my second book (it's true; somehow it really helps with sales if you have more out there than just one title!). Question: do we count borrowed books (KOLL) on Kindle as sales too?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Great idea  . 
I think it's a long stretch between 10 000 and 50 000 and agree that a 25 000 milestone should be included (nothing to do with me having just passed that post   )
The number of books is also important.
Although the price point is important for income, I think the number of readers is equally important. Personally, I'd rather have more readers  .


----------



## KellyHarper

Where will this list be maintained? I think that will help you answer who the intended audience is. (I view the "Writer's Cafe" to be for writers... not readers...)

I think that any authors with publishing deals should, essentially, have an asterisk denoting such. Nothing too specific, just something that indicates to the other writers that "Hey, this guy has some sort of publishing deal."

I'd also angle for a bit more of a breakdown...

1k, 5k, 10k, 25k, 50k, 100k, 250k, 500k, 1M

I'd even be a fan of 500, but it may not hold up to a cost/benefit discussion.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

When it comes to whether to include trad sales as well as indie - personally I vote for KB members.  If you do decide to make it indie/small pub based - then it's worth speaking to Julie, because she's already gone through the deliberations on what does/doesn't count as indie for her ebook awards.

One way to handle the sales/revenue issue - is to make the bands dual purpose - e.g. "1,000 sales or $2,000 in royalties" (that royalty figure is pulled out of the air - but I'm sure that someone could figure out a fair equivalent for each sales milestone.)  

I'd suggest covering all the other stuff, like how long someone has been publishing, number of titles/pen-names, etc. under a text field where the author can add the details that they are happy to share.  You could give a list of suggested things to mention - but leave it up to them whether they want to give that info.


----------



## Joseph Turkot

If this goes the way of badges, I produced some concept ideas in Photoshop this morning. Of course, these would be a lot smaller.


----------



## Caddy

More categories at lower numbers as notes
Indies only
PAID only
I would like to see it divided by book price, too. I agree that it is a lot easier to achieve some milestones at .99 but that doesn't necessarily mean you are earning a living. For instance, I would have to sell 11 at .99 to make the same money I make for one $4.99 sale. So, if I sell 20,000 at $4.99 that's a lot bigger accomplishment. In fact, 11 times bigger. $6,600 in royalies at .99 but $70,00 at $4.99. A huge difference. One you can live on, the other you can't.

Or, it it's too complicated to divide by bookprice, at least indicate what price the books were sold at the majority of the time. That gives us some valuable information. Maybe so and so sold 10 times more...but isn't making as much money, etc. For some of us we won't care about the money. Some of us, though, do want to make a living and it helps to see how many actually do.


----------



## Pnjw

h.m. ward said:


> Do it! And put a little cake or something next to the user name at certain milestones.  it'd b cool to see it at a glance in the forum.


I love this idea!


----------



## Pnjw

I think it's important to keep the list manageable for the KB admins. I suspect a breakdown by price would make it somewhat messy and hard to keep track of. 

And if we're talking lifetime sales, I suspect there is going to be a huge number at the 1000 books mark. And that's a great thing, just something to think about for how much effort will be needed to maintain the lists.


----------



## Marti talbott

I can see how this could turn into a massive undertaking. I love the idea, but it is going to be hard to include all the requested information. I think if people want to see price and genre, they can check for themselves.

However, when everyone has had a say, perhaps a poll asking for the top five things each would like to see included. Maybe simplicity is better in the long run.


----------



## 54706

I just want to suggest something to help you manage the data....

Google docs. You can make a form for people to fill in and it will dynamically add the data to a spreadsheet that you can work with online or download to Excel. I know you have assistants in your business here, so it might be helpful to have something that can be group-accessed. It's great because it can be manipulated like an Excel sheet, with sorting, averaging, graphs, charts, blah, blah, awesomeness, blah.

Here's an example of the type of form you can make. Recently sophrosyne did one as well to track monthly indie sales too. I use this resource for doing my massive indie book giveaways too.

http://ellecasey.com/book-bloggers/


----------



## Rykymus

I vote digital self-pub sales only. Although we discuss all aspects of self publishing, this is "kboards" (the focus is on the "k").

I also vote nothing more than the lifetime sales. Your name and your lifetime sales when you hit a mark on the salesometer. 

The name of the thread is the "Sales Milestones", not the "Complete Statistical Representation of Self-Published Authors by Price, Genre, Pen Names, and Vendor." (Or the CSRSPAPGPNV) 

The purpose is to combine milestones into one inspirational thread. Anything more will make it an administrative nightmare, and will contribute to comparisons with one another, which is never healthy.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KevinH

I like this idea, but I don't think it needs to be complicated. I would be in favor of listing the _lifetime_ sales milestones (probably starting at 1000) for _paid_ sales of indie and hybrid authors. I think other factors like prices, genres, etc. will distort the meaning behind the accomplishment.

Selling books is hard in any genre, so I'd rather focus more on celebrating the successes rather than finding reasons to put an asterisk by someone's name (eg, the-book-was-only-99-cents, anyone-can-sell-in-that-genre, etc.).


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan

I really like the idea!!



Harvey said:


> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?


I'd say honor system - most people are honest about such things and the possible reputation hit if you were to lie would keep people in line if they were at all tempted.



Harvey said:


> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?


I say combine them - if it's too much work for some then they can simply state these numbers or just for xxxxx.



Harvey said:


> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?


As a hybrid (and I think there will be many more) I would like to see people report both their indie sales and their traditional sales. Where traditional is defined as any sale where you need to be vetted and don't control factors like cost. So someone who has started up their own publishing company to list their books would report under indie.



Harvey said:


> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?


Only paid sales. If people want to indicate how many they gave away free - that's fine too but there shouldn't be a mixing of apples and oranges.



Harvey said:


> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


I think it's a great idea!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I really like the look of Joseph's sales per day badges. I don't use them because anyone looking at my badge would get a false impression of where I'm selling at that moment. Then they would look at my current rankings and sadly shake their heads because I was so delusional. But I'm a sucker for something that looks like a real medal or plaque. I never get enough of those IRL. 

I'm a hybrid author, but I still think this should count indie-only sales. No freebies, but I'd count borrows. They represent someone paying money for the right to read the book. Also, it has to be self reporting. Otherwise, it's a nightmare. Does admin really want to look through years of KDP spreadsheets? Then there are pen names, etc. If someone lies and makes themselves out to be some indie superstar, let 'em.


----------



## Not Here

MichaelWallace said:


> Does admin really want to look through years of KDP spreadsheets?


I don't know. I seem to remember Ann in Arlington saying she likes to read manuals. 

But I agree, seems like a lot of trouble. I also think Amazon has something in their TOS that says you aren't allowed to give "exact" numbers. Might cause issues taking screenshots.

I'd also like to know about the pen names. I'm not ready to post my pen name on here quite yet. How would that work?


----------



## Vivi_Anna

The simpler the better. Breaking it all down with how many books and price and such is a waste of time I think.

But it depends on who this is for.  Do you want to use this to promo those authors to readers, or is this an info graphic for authors.  These are two very different things.

For readers, I'd go with genre and book milestone...

For authors, then all that other stuff is important.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichaelWallace said:


> No freebies, but I'd count borrows. They represent someone paying money for the right to read the book.


Not saying whether to count borrows or not, I have no opinion on that, but I disagree that a borrow represents someone paying money for the right to read the book. Someone who borrows the book _pays no money to do so_. The fact that Amazon has it set up so they are contractually obligated to pay you for the borrow (no doubt in order to entice you to be part of the program) is distinct from that.

I've borrowed books I would never have spent money on if I had had to. (I found some, including yours, Michael, that I enjoyed enough to buy more by the author later, but would probably have not bought the first one.)

Betsy


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not saying whether to count borrows or not, I have no opinion on that, but I disagree that a borrow represents someone paying money for the right to read the book. Someone who borrows the book _pays no money to do so_. The fact that Amazon has it set up so they are contractually obligated to pay you for the borrow (no doubt in order to entice you to be part of the program) is distinct from that.
> 
> I've borrowed books I would never have spent money on if I had had to. (I found some, including yours, Michael, that I enjoyed enough to buy more by the author later, but would probably have not bought the first one.)
> 
> Betsy


Fair enough, but someone is paying and someone is getting paid. Similarly, I'd count copies sold to libraries. We'd count those once because the author only gets paid once. But what if the author got paid per check out, and that amount was similar to what she'd been paid had the reader taken the book home for keeps?


----------



## Monique

I think Betsy's questions about who is the audience for this and what does KB, if anything, want to gain from it are important.

If it's KB authors then anyone and everyone should be included. If it's about the "Rise of the Indie" then indies only. I think "diluting" it with small press, and trad numbers makes it more a vanity than a statement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichaelWallace said:


> Fair enough, but someone is paying and someone is getting paid. Similarly, I'd count copies sold to libraries. We'd count those once because the author only gets paid once. But what if the author got paid per check out, and that amount was similar to what she'd been paid had the reader taken the book home for keeps?


Whether borrows should be included, or library copies, I really have no comment. That's for y'all to agree on. I'm just saying that it's not a paid choice by the reader. Now (as opposed to "liberry" books), the Prime member does make the choice to "spend" her or his one book a month on a particular book rather than another one, which I think is meaningful.

From a reader standpoint, I'm not sure it makes much difference. I suspect a book that is selling more is more likely to have more borrows? (I'm sure y'all will tell me if I'm wrong) From a reader point of view, I'm interested in seeing which authors are selling well, as a somewhat reliable indicator of value.



Monique said:


> I think Betsy's questions about who is the audience for this and what does KB, if anything, want to gain from it are important.


Thanks, I'd like to know what the purpose is...I think that will help define what data should be collected.

Betsy


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, I'd like to know what the purpose is...I think that will help define what data should be collected.


The only purpose should be for fun, IMO. Mark a milestone in a place where friends can celebrate it. It should not be done to elevate (or lower) any writer on this board over any other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In Harvey's initial post, he mentioned the posibility of it being a blog feature...to me that's aimed at readers, which is why I ask.  EDIT:  If the only purpose is to celebrate, it seems to me we have plenty of threads for celebration already here in the Writers' Café....

2nd Edit:  I don't really have a dog in this hunt, other than thinking it would be a useful tool for readers.  I can look at the bestseller's lists on Amazon, but that isn't narrowed down to KB authors...  I do want to support KB authors where I can.

Betsy


----------



## Magda Alexander

Borrows should be included because money flows to the author. Borrows are rarely reported by authors, so it would be interesting to see those figures. We could report the numbers as actual sales and borrows. Just a suggestion.


----------



## NathanHaleJefferson

I vote for an 'average price' per book.  Doesn't have to be scientific but guesstimated/estimated would be fine.  If you are all .99 or all 5.99 it is a big difference.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I keep up with my sales on a spreadsheet and have no problem with sharing the data.  I can without much difficulty supply all of the breakdowns discussed.

However, I doubt many writers are as compulsive as I am about recording daily sales by channel.  (With the use of medication, I have resisted the impulse to record sales by the hour.)  

The honor system would be fine.

I vote for the 25,000 category and am not embarrassed to say that this is because of self-interest.

When are we getting the ball rolling?


----------



## Cheryl Douglas

KayBratt said:


> *Big reminder that we are almost into July and I have no idea of my sales for the year.
> 
> Even so, it sounds like another great idea, Harvey.


I've stopped keeping track too. I have a general idea every month. Based on my earnings, I just divide the total by my purchase price, but I don't track month to month anymore. Nonetheless, I think this is a great idea!

Update: This motivated me to get off my butt and actually add those sales up, so it was a good thing for me. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Joe_Nobody said:


> While I'm always happy to participate in the "sales" threads, I always feel like part of my accomplishment is left out of the equation.
> 
> For example, my 11,000 books in May ranked on 55th on Soph's list, yet I was the only person on the list selling books at $9.99.
> 
> I'm not saying it's "bad" or less of an accomplishment to sell 100,000 at .99 versus my 10K at 9.99 - I don't think the "bias" should go either direction.


I do agree with you. It's hard to factor that in, though, and I think it'd be harder to get authors to divulge $$ income and rank it that way. Also, I think it's more enticing for readers to see how many copies have been distributed, than how much in total was paid for the books sold.



KellyHarper said:


> Where will this list be maintained? I think that will help you answer who the intended audience is. (I view the "Writer's Cafe" to be for writers... not readers...)
> 
> I think that any authors with publishing deals should, essentially, have an asterisk denoting such. Nothing too specific, just something that indicates to the other writers that "Hey, this guy has some sort of publishing deal."
> 
> I'd also angle for a bit more of a breakdown...
> 
> 1k, 5k, 10k, 25k, 50k, 100k, 250k, 500k, 1M
> 
> I'd even be a fan of 500, but it may not hold up to a cost/benefit discussion.


The sales data will be maintained directly by authors, with each author being able to update only their own sales records. The resulting information will be put in our header menus, our blog, and Facebook pages, so it's intended to be of interest to readers, writers, and media outlets.

Right now I have the sales milestones set as 1000, 5000, 10000, 50000, 100000, 250000, 500000, 750000, and 1000000. If that's too broad a range, it will be easy to add additional milestones later. Thanks!



ellecasey said:


> I just want to suggest something to help you manage the data....
> 
> Google docs. You can make a form for people to fill in and it will dynamically add the data to a spreadsheet that you can work with online or download to Excel. I know you have assistants in your business here, so it might be helpful to have something that can be group-accessed. It's great because it can be manipulated like an Excel sheet, with sorting, averaging, graphs, charts, blah, blah, awesomeness, blah.
> 
> Here's an example of the type of form you can make. Recently sophrosyne did one as well to track monthly indie sales too. I use this resource for doing my massive indie book giveaways too.
> 
> http://ellecasey.com/book-bloggers/


Thanks! I've used Google docs too and find they're great for collaborative data sharing, and data gathering. For this, though, there are some advantages in having the information in a database and driving the forms from there. I'll be announcing what I've come up with, in this thread, in the next few minutes.


----------



## Preach

Hugh Howey said:


> Great idea! I would include a lot more milestones, though. More chances for people starting off and more opportunity to celebrate moving up a level. Someone mentioned 25K. I would add 250K and 750K. And start as low as 10, 50, 100, 500, 1,000. Those are the hardest milestones to hit, in my opinion.


I like hugh's idea, but if I could add a twist. What if there are >2< seperate threads. One for lower milestones like hugh mentioned, and one for higher milestones like you mentioned!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've completed a first pass at this, and it's ready for your updates.

If you go to *http://kboards.com/authors* you'll see a list of authors, sorted by estimated sales.



Near the top, there's a link for you to add your own sales data. Each author can only add/edit his own sales data.



For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.

Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Estelle!

Oops, I had meant to include the number of titles in the Estimated Sales column... thanks for catching that. I've made that change. 

Working on adding commas now!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: added comma separators to the displayed numbers on the Author Sales page.


----------



## Preach

yeah i like the commas better. I had to count amanda's zeros and think about it a second before I figured out where shes at.


----------



## Not Here

Harvey said:


> For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.
> 
> Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!


Are the pen names just for data purposes or will they be showing up anywhere? I'm really anal about keeping my editing name (which is also my real name) and my author name separate (at least for right now). I don't mind some knowing both but I wouldn't want to make this public.


----------



## Rykymus

Uh, I tried it. But why is my pic so BIG!

And what are supporting links?


----------



## Hugh Howey

Rykymus said:


> Uh, I tried it. But why is my pic so BIG!
> 
> And what are supporting links?


In my opinion, it isn't big enough!


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bethany B. said:


> Are the pen names just for data purposes or will they be showing up anywhere? I'm really anal about keeping my editing name (which is also my real name) and my author name separate (at least for right now). I don't mind some knowing both but I wouldn't want to make this public.


You can leave the pen names blank if you wish. The only reason to have them is that, when a reader clicks on them, it launches an Amazon search results page for books by those pen names.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Rykymus said:


> Uh, I tried it. But why is my pic so BIG!
> 
> And what are supporting links?


Uh oh! I'll fix that pic size in the morning.

The links are just to make it easier to tell your sales story - ie if you've already posted about it in these forums, just use the link rather than rewriting it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Estelle Ryan said:


> Another two thoughts: Could the landing page for the link under our names be our author pages on Amazon? With our bios and all? Maybe ask for that link in the form? The landing pages are now search pages on Amazon with other books thrown in there too. Also (am I being too picky and demanding  )... I really like that the form asked the starting date. That will also give more context.
> 
> _Edited to clarify. *off to get more coffee*_


I could add the Amazon author page as a field in the Setup form. Was trying to err on the side of simplicity, but your suggestion is a good one.

Also, will add the starting date into the author page in the morning. I should have caught that when I did the earlier update - thanks!!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Thanks for this, Harvey!

One more little thing: apostrophes entered in the "Notes" are being discarded.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: added the 'starting from' date information into the Authors page. 
Update: forced a consistent resizing of avatar images.


----------



## Not Here

Harvey said:


> You can leave the pen names blank if you wish. The only reason to have them is that, when a reader clicks on them, it launches an Amazon search results page for books by those pen names.


Thanks and it's nice that I can add it later when I'm out of the transition phase.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Thanks for this, Harvey!
> 
> One more little thing: apostrophes entered in the "Notes" are being discarded.


Thanks! Fixed! I always struggle with PHP and quote marks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for adding your sales info! A few more additions and I can verify that the 'paging' works properly:

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## the quiet one

Love this idea! Thanks for putting it together, Harvey. I've added my info.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks! Looks good!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks, Harvey. Going to try it out now.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I updated the Setup page to make it clear which fields are required vs optional.


----------



## Monique

I don't see any rules about freebies or indie only or ebook only, etc. What were the final decisions on all of that and shouldn't that info be available to both submitter and list-viewer?


----------



## JFHilborne

What a great idea. I added my info and only included sales from this year, when my publishing rights reverted back to me.


----------



## Error404

I noticed that when I put my two pen names in the appropriate boxes and click the link to the Amazon pages, it will only search for the last name in the boxes (I switched them around to prove that it was, indeed, doing this).


----------



## KBoards Admin

Monique said:


> I don't see any rules about freebies or indie only or ebook only, etc. What were the final decisions on all of that and shouldn't that info be available to both submitter and list-viewer?


Thanks, Monique. On the Setup page, we indicate that the sales figures should include *paid e-books* only. We don't differentiate between indie vs small-pub vs big-pub... although most of our registered members are indie and small-pub.

You are right though that this information should be on the displayed Authors table. I'll add that now. 
Select the sales milestone you've achieved. This threshold is for the lifetime total for all paid e-books, sold through Amazon, BN.com, Apple, or any e-book outlet.


----------



## KBoards Admin

MacWillard said:


> I noticed that when I put my two pen names in the appropriate boxes and click the link to the Amazon pages, it will only search for the last name in the boxes (I switched them around to prove that it was, indeed, doing this).


I'm having trouble reproducing that... when I click on your name, it takes me to this search results page:
http://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&tag=kbpst-20&field-keywords=MacWillard||Heidi%20Willard||Mac%20Flynn|

Which is searching for any of the three names listed. Are you seeing something different?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

A couple little quirks that caused me to keep getting an error message:

*The form doesn't like slashes. I had to change my 03/18/2011 to 03182011 before it could update. 
* It doesn't like commas either. Had to change 25,000 to 25000. 

I figured out the problems and had no trouble once I'd corrected them. Just mentioning these in case anyone else gets confused too.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Dara - I'll see if I can make that a little friendlier.


----------



## Shalini Boland

This is great, Harvey. It's so interesting to read everyone's stats!


----------



## Error404

Harvey said:


> I'm having trouble reproducing that... when I click on your name, it takes me to this search results page:
> http://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&tag=kbpst-20&field-keywords=MacWillard||Heidi%20Willard||Mac%20Flynn|
> 
> Which is searching for any of the three names listed. Are you seeing something different?


The names may be in the Amazon search bar, but none of my YA came up in those results. However, if I switch the orders of the names in the boxes, then the Willard YA show up but not the Flynn adult.


----------



## Marti talbott

Well, I tried but it wouldn't go through. It says the approximate number has to be bigger, but...it is bigger. I'll try again later.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Martitalbott said:


> Well, I tried but it wouldn't go through. It says the approximate number has to be bigger, but...it is bigger. I'll try again later.


Let me know what the two numbers are (sales milestone and est. sales) and I can check to see if there's a bug in the handling of that!


----------



## jenminkman

Thanks for this, Harvey! I just filled in my details and I am curious to see more sales data for fellow KB-ers!


----------



## Marti talbott

Harvey said:


> Let me know what the two numbers are (sales milestone and est. sales) and I can check to see if there's a bug in the handling of that!


I got it. I was trying to put a comma in the "approximate number of sales" field.


----------



## John Daulton

I like this idea too. I have been pretty shy about mentioning my sales numbers because I felt like it was prideful or something, but this seems like a more data driven thing for the purpose of information sharing, and it spares having to write some sort of preamble for why I am sharing etc., which is a problem for me (blah blah, get over yourself, etc.... can't really help it.. childhood, etc.).  So I like this. 

I will say that my online experience over the last nearly two decades suggests that like email spam, like SEO, like video game hacks, like Amazon reviews, and exploiters from China and wherever ... any time a system comes about to do something cool, interesting and useful, people bent on making money come game it. They always do, and typically ruin it. It becomes a coding fight between the developers and the exploiters. I just hope you guys can somehow stay ahead of them (and yes, I saw the post about how we can police ourselves, but in the end those arguments always come down to data, and if you can't prove it, well, then it's merely a matter of ideals and morality... squirrel just trying to get a nut vs. the Utopian purists, etc. yet again).

And I repeat, I love this idea. I just worry what it will become when the waves of self-promoting "squirrels" spot the value and begin to metastasize.


----------



## sarracannon

Awesome idea! It's inspiring to see so many indies making a living and great sales at each level. Thanks for putting this together Harvey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey,

is it possible to put commas in the numbers in the "View by sales level" drop down menu?

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey,
> 
> is it possible to put commas in the numbers in the "View by sales level" drop down menu?
> 
> Betsy


Done!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I added some programming so that, at the beginning of each day, we calculate totals from all information received. That info is displayed at the top of the page.

So far:  5,001,735 e-books sold over 348 titles by 33 authors


----------



## JeanneM

14 more and I can be in the 1,000 club.  I'm so excited!  I'll probably leave skid marks trying to get to your sign up page when it happens, Harvey.  LOL


----------



## KBoards Admin

Congratulations, Jeanne!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Martitalbott said:


> I got it. I was trying to put a comma in the "approximate number of sales" field.


I've updated the form to allow commas in the numeric fields, and dashes or slashes in the date field. You can enter those and they'll be automatically stripped out.


----------



## Joe_Nobody

Just so I'm clear, I can't count paperback sales - right?

I hate being last on any list...LOL


----------



## CJArcher

I felt a bit odd including my Montlake sales in the total, so I made sure I noted that in the Notes. I wanted to include them because they get my over the 100k milestone.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Joe_Nobody said:


> Just so I'm clear, I can't count paperback sales - right?
> 
> I hate being last on any list...LOL


The consensus was to only count e-book sales, so it's that way right now. I think this can still be a topic we discuss, though... I'm not particularly hard-over on it.


----------



## John Daulton

Joe_Nobody said:


> Just so I'm clear, I can't count paperback sales - right?
> 
> I hate being last on any list...LOL


To me this seems like a really minor detail, at least based on personal experience. First, the value of this report seems more like an indie thing and a KB thing than format thing (yes, I know, KB = "KINDLE" boards), and second, again based on personal experience, print sales are so microscopic that debating whether they should be excluded is like debating whether or not we count barnacle weight when we weigh the whale.


----------



## Joe_Nobody

John Daulton said:


> To me this seems like a really minor detail, at least based on personal experience. First, the value of this report seems more like an indie thing and a KB thing than format thing (yes, I know, KB = "KINDLE" boards), and second, again based on personal experience, print sales are so microscopic that debating whether they should be excluded is like debating whether or not we count barnacle weight when we weigh the whale.


My paperback sales are 40% of my total - 80,000 over the last two years. Shrug.
I know this site is "Kindle," but it is also the "Writer's Café."
It really doesn't matter that much one way or the other.


----------



## 41419

I can't see the logic for excluding paperback sales. A sale is a sale, it doesn't matter what the reader's prefs are. Plus excluding them might be unfair to authors in certain genres which haven't really switched to digital as much yet (non-fiction, literary, children's etc.)


----------



## EmilyG

This is very cool. I love seeing the number of sales across the number of titles. 

I hope it's okay that I entered my mom's stats since I am her representative on KB.


----------



## quiet chick writes

How cool! I'm glad the lower achievements were added. I'm half-way to my first milestone!  

Another thought, and this is similar to the pricing note, so I have no idea how this could be implemented -- sales milestones are going to mean very different things across genres. To sell 10,000 copies of a romance or thriller novel is different than selling 10,000 copies of a self-published literary fiction novel, or a short story collection, or poetry (God help the poor poets, lol!). Even among the most lauded traditionally published lit fic authors, 10,000 sales is a pretty big deal.

Would it be very hard to make the genres into clickable tags, so you could filter the list by genre and see who the bestselling authors in each genre are? 

Just an idea. If that's impossible, then please ignore me.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Awesome list.  Just updated my stuff for it.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell

No idea how feasible this is Harvey, but is there any way to add to the form an option that lets authors type in a non-standardized milestone as well, such as 'print only deal' or 'film rights optioned'?  Just asking because those are always very cool to see as well, but no idea how well something like that would work.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Joe_Nobody said:


> My paperback sales are 40% of my total - 80,000 over the last two years. Shrug.
> I know this site is "Kindle," but it is also the "Writer's Café."
> It really doesn't matter that much one way or the other.





dgaughran said:


> I can't see the logic for excluding paperback sales. A sale is a sale, it doesn't matter what the reader's prefs are. Plus excluding them might be unfair to authors in certain genres which haven't really switched to digital as much yet (non-fiction, literary, children's etc.)


I think part of the reasoning is that we're in the middle of a publishing revolution, and in keeping with our Kindle niche, it's appropriate (and interesting and impressive) for this site to showcase the number of e-books that are being sold by our authors.

But I do think we're not far away from the notion of high e-book sales becoming conventional wisdom, and it may make sense at some point to switch this list to include all editions (paper, e-book, audio).


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kalen ODonnell said:


> No idea how feasible this is Harvey, but is there any way to add to the form an option that lets authors type in a non-standardized milestone as well, such as 'print only deal' or 'film rights optioned'? Just asking because those are always very cool to see as well, but no idea how well something like that would work.


Interesting idea. I'd like to see that info, too - although I think it would apply to so few authors that it's better listed in the Notes section than in additional fields. For now, anyway! Thanks for the thought.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Laura Rae Amos said:


> How cool! I'm glad the lower achievements were added. I'm half-way to my first milestone!
> 
> Another thought, and this is similar to the pricing note, so I have no idea how this could be implemented -- sales milestones are going to mean very different things across genres. To sell 10,000 copies of a romance or thriller novel is different than selling 10,000 copies of a self-published literary fiction novel, or a short story collection, or poetry (God help the poor poets, lol!). Even among the most lauded traditionally published lit fic authors, 10,000 sales is a pretty big deal.
> 
> Would it be very hard to make the genres into clickable tags, so you could filter the list by genre and see who the bestselling authors in each genre are?
> 
> Just an idea. If that's impossible, then please ignore me.


That is a good idea. It would take some work to put that into place, and I'd have to figure out how to deal with authors whose works span genres. But I've noted this for a possible enhancement in release 2.0.


----------



## KevinH

This is very impressive - great job!


----------



## Mr. RAD

I'm too ashamed to post my pathetic sales, but great job to everyone in KB land making sales. And a word of thanks to Harvey for creating this list.

Looking at the layout, it seems the field labeled "KB Info" is too crowded. Given that the "Author" column is somewhat spacious, it may be more aesthetically pleasing to move each authors KB info directly under his/her name.

Also, you may want to limit the amount of KB info that's presented. Beyond the date they joined this forum, all other KB data seems irrelevant (in my opinion).


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Kevin! And Mr. RAD! 

I intend to shorten the time stamp format for the KB info. 

The info in that column is of high interest to me. I've heard (in other forums) that KB is a place that authors come to and then leave after achieving success. I don't think that's true but am interested in how that 'last login' might give evidence about that over time.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Harvey, would it be possible to add a link to the list at the top of the page, right under the masthead?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Andrew Ashling said:


> Harvey, would it be possible to add a link to the list at the top of the page, right under the masthead?


Yes, I'm going to give another day or so for authors to add their sales info, and then publicize it. At that point, we'll add a link to it at the top of our page, and post about it in our blog, Facebook, Twitter, and email newsletter.

So this will get some visibility pretty soon!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've updated the Setup page to allow you to specify a link to your Amazon author page. 

If you do, your profile pic and name will be linked to your Amazon author page.

Otherwise, your profile pic and name will be linked to an Amazon search results page with a search for your name and pen name(s).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> I intend to shorten the time stamp format for the KB info.
> 
> The info in that column is of high interest to me. I've heard (in other forums) that KB is a place that authors come to and then leave after achieving success. I don't think that's true but am interested in how that 'last login' might give evidence about that over time.


Does there need to be a time at all? Seems like just the date would be enough?

I think "last login" and "number of posts" tells a lot about the status as a "KB author."

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Does there need to be a time at all? Seems like just the date would be enough?
> 
> I think "last login" and "number of posts" tells a lot about the status as a "KB author."
> 
> Betsy


Yep, my thought is to strip out the time from the date-time timestamp.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

This is great  , but as usual I find it just at my bedtime  . Rats - will have to fill it in tomorrow.


----------



## shel

I suspect as more people post this will support Hugh's indie mid-list message.
Love seeing everyone's success!


----------



## KBoards Admin

shel said:


> I suspect as more people post this will support Hugh's indie mid-list message.
> Love seeing everyone's success!


I think you're right! And authors: note that you don't have to have achieved *any* particular sales threshold in order to add yourself to the list.

http://kboards.com/authors

Also, I modified the "KB info" column to clean it up a bit.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Heads up to authors:

We intend to start promoting the Authors page later this week, so if you wish to add yourself to the list and haven't done so yet, you might want to do it before Wednesday.

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As a reader, I really like this as yet another way to browse authors here on KB....thanks, Harvey!  Bought a couple books just now...

Betsy


----------



## Mr. RAD

Harvey said:


> Also, I modified the "KB info" column to clean it up a bit.


A slight improvement but still too cluttered. Data would be more legible if each bullet point was on one line and not two (I think they're word wrapping). Then again, it could be my 10-year-old screen that's causing the wrapping.

Also, in the "More info" column the word "Link" is unnecessary as web conventions are already in play.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mr. RAD said:


> A slight improvement but still too cluttered. Data would be more legible if each bullet point was on one line and not two (I think they're word wrapping). Then again, it could be my 10-year-old screen that's causing the wrapping.
> 
> Also, in the "More info" column the word "Link" is unnecessary as web conventions are already in play.


That line wrapping can occur due to the dynamic column widths that HTML assigns to tables. I could force a pixel or percentage width to it, but that tends to cause issues with different screen resolutions and mobile devices.

Hopefully it's readable enough as is.

I do think it's time for you to add your row to the table, Mr. RAD!


----------



## Mr. RAD

Harvey said:


> I do think it's time for you to add your row to the table, Mr. RAD!


 

Thirteen sales in two years (when most authors get more than twice that many in their first week) is far from being good enough to make this honorable list. Perhaps it qualifies for the Itty Bitty Sales Committee but certainly not this list. I don't want to soil it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Love the list! A very interesting read. Maybe one day I'll see my name on it.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I'd like to suggest again an intermediate category between 10K and 50K.  That's an awfully large leap for us small fry.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Rhynedahll said:


> I'd like to suggest again an intermediate category between 10K and 50K. That's an awfully large leap for us small fry.


I agree . I reached 10 000 in April 2011 and 25 000 in Feb 2012. I'm still on 29 000 and it looks like it could be years before I'll advance to 50 000 .


----------



## Jeff

How hard would it be to add a command line parameter for author name?

Also, I made a mistake and stupidly (thinking it would reset the form) clicked the delete button which deleted me from the database. How do new authors and stupid authors like me, get added?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> How hard would it be to add a command line parameter for author name?
> 
> Also, I made a mistake and stupidly (thinking it would reset the form) clicked the delete button which deleted me from the database. How do new authors and stupid authors like me, get added?


Jeff, if you go to http://www.kboards.com/authors/, you'll see it says in blue "Authors, add or change your sales info." Click on that link and add your data.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey,

in relation to Jeff's question, I think a "reset" or "clear" or "start over" button would be handy on the author submit form....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff, if you go to http://www.kboards.com/authors/, you'll see it says in blue "Authors, add or change your sales info." Click on that link and add your data.


If one deletes the record (as I did) that link no longer works.

Edited to add: I lied or somebody added me back since the last time I tried. I'm having a senior day.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb

Mr. RAD said:


> Thirteen sales in two years (when most authors get more than twice that many in their first week) is far from being good enough to make this honorable list. Perhaps it qualifies for the Itty Bitty Sales Committee but certainly not this list. I don't want to soil it.


That's right, Mr. RAD, stay away! Don't dethrone me--last place is all mine!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm...try F5 to refresh your browser?  Before I posted earlier, I created a record for me, saved it, checked to see if I was on the list (I was, at the end, with my 0 books), then deleted it.  Then tried the link again.

I just re-created my author listing, complete with zero books.

Let me know...

Betsy


----------



## Nick Endi Webb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm...try F5 to refresh your browser? Before I posted earlier, I created a record for me, saved it, checked to see if I was on the list (I was, at the end, with my 0 books), then deleted it. Then tried the link again.
> 
> I just re-created my author listing, complete with zero books.
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> Betsy


No! I want last place back!


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm...try F5 to refresh your browser? Before I posted earlier, I created a record for me, saved it, checked to see if I was on the list (I was, at the end, with my 0 books), then deleted it. Then tried the link again.
> 
> I just re-created my author listing, complete with zero books.
> 
> Let me know...
> 
> Betsy


You're right. It works perfectly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Endi Webb said:


> No! I want last place back!


 

All yours...testing being finished, I just deleted my account.

Harvey, speaking of last place  , buttons to go to the last page of the listing and the first page of the listing would be handy, especially as the listing grows.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> You're right. It works perfectly.


Great! We'll suggest that it was sunspots. 

Betsy


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan

Harvey - just an incredible job -seriously - this is fabulous.

As to just ebook or all sales. I think it is important to list both - For instance when I first traditionally published my ratio was 70% print 30% ebook but now it's 43% print and 57% ebook - knowing the breakdown between the two is important for hybrid authors, or those thinking of doing a traditional deal.


----------



## Mr. RAD

Endi Webb said:


> That's right, Mr. RAD, stay away! Don't dethrone me--last place is all mine!


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Thanks for doing this, Harvey.

As I stated in my newly-added page, since I literally had less than 40 sales during the first 2 years after my first book's release, I have to attribute my next 5,360 sales directly to joining KB. As a full-time scientist and "hobby" writer, I knew nothing about marketing when I joined. Now I regularly offer advice to new writers, all of which I learned here, and more often than not, point them directly here. This place is a gold mine of information, and just a fun place to hang out when I'm not doing my science thing (and sometimes, during... shhh). 

Cheers to you, the moderators, and everyone who makes this place a home.
Joe


----------



## KBoards Admin

Last night we crossed 8 million sales recorded by 57 authors... and since midnight last night 11 more authors have added their results. It's pretty interesting to browse through the results.

Thanks for the kind comments about the Author Page!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> All yours...testing being finished, I just deleted my account.
> 
> Harvey, speaking of last place  , buttons to go to the last page of the listing and the first page of the listing would be handy, especially as the listing grows.
> 
> Betsy


Done! Good suggestion - I think that's helpful. Plus, programming the pagination math is always fun for me.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> How hard would it be to add a command line parameter for author name?


It would be doable, although it would be a simple string search, and have to be the combined first name-last name, as that's the way I'm capturing it in the table. I think... actually, I could probably wildcard it using a SQL LIKE query. Hmm, time to play...



> Also, I made a mistake and stupidly (thinking it would reset the form) clicked the delete button which deleted me from the database. How do new authors and stupid authors like me, get added?


I see you figured it out!

Just for others' awareness: any registered member on KB can go to the setup form, and enter their information. If the author record doesn't exist, it'll be added automatically at that time.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Michael_J_Sullivan said:


> Harvey - just an incredible job -seriously - this is fabulous.
> 
> As to just ebook or all sales. I think it is important to list both - For instance when I first traditionally published my ratio was 70% print 30% ebook but now it's 43% print and 57% ebook - knowing the breakdown between the two is important for hybrid authors, or those thinking of doing a traditional deal.


That is a good point and would be interesting info. It would of course be possible to add a second field, and maybe total the two (ebook and print) to drive the sorting. I need to think through that though...


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> It would be doable, although it would be a simple string search, and have to be the combined first name-last name, as that's the way I'm capturing it in the table. I think... actually, I could probably wildcard it using a SQL LIKE query. Hmm, time to play...


How about by member number?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Any way to edit a profile once it's up? It didn't occur to me until now that it might be a good idea to include some links.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> How about by member number?


That could readily be done, as the database stores the info by memberID. I don't know how many people know what a memberID is though, for it to be a useful search item.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dara England said:


> Any way to edit a profile once it's up? It didn't occur to me until now that it might be a good idea to include some links.


Yes, you can update your info at any time. Just click that link in the top right corner of the Authors Page:
http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Harvey said:


> Yes, you can update your info at any time. Just click that link in the top right corner of the Authors Page:
> http://kboards.com/authors


Thanks! Don't know how I missed it.


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> That could readily be done, as the database stores the info by memberID. I don't know how many people know what a memberID is though, for it to be a useful search item.


I was thinking that it might be useful for authors to include a link to their sales data in their regular Book Bazaar posts or perhaps in their profiles. It might also enhance your Official List of KBoards Authors and KBoards Books by Genre list.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> I was thinking that it might be useful for authors to include a link to their sales data in their regular Book Bazaar posts or perhaps in their profiles. It might also enhance your Official List of KBoards Authors and KBoards Books by Genre list.


Oh, that's a great point and one I hadn't considered. Yes, I'll add that feature.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Harvey said:


> Yes, you can update your info at any time. Just click that link in the top right corner of the Authors Page:
> http://kboards.com/authors


Thanks Harvey for another cool tool! I just passed 1500 sales in June, but I passed 1000 in December 2012, so I added that milestone to my author sales profile. THANKS & KUDOS TO ALL!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff had a good suggestion, that some authors might want to link to the table with it just showing their author info.

You can now do that, as long as you know your member ID. (See below if you want to know it.)

Then, you can add your member ID to this link (replace the "XXX" with your member ID):

http://kboards.com/authors/?author=XXX

~~~~
To see your Member ID, hover over your name where it is displayed beside one of your forum posts. You'll see something like: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=38952
The group of digits following "u=" is your member ID.


----------



## Michael J. Scott

This is awesome! Thanks so much for doing this, Harvey. This whole week has been incredibly encouraging to me, especially seeing that I'm not alone in the results I've achieved over the past couple years. It also gives me something to strive for--just getting to that next threshold, y'know? Very motivational.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm considering adding more sales thresholds. Which levels would you like to see?

Currently:

0
1,000
5,000
10,000
50,000
100,000
250,000
500,000
750,000
1,000,000


----------



## Incognita

Harvey said:


> I'm considering adding more sales thresholds. Which levels would you like to see?
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 0
> 1,000
> 5,000
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 250,000
> 500,000
> 750,000
> 1,000,000


I'd like to see 25,000, but maybe that's just me being selfish because that's my next big one, and it feels like a loooong way to 50K.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Harvey said:


> I'm considering adding more sales thresholds. Which levels would you like to see?
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 0
> 1,000
> 5,000
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 250,000
> 500,000
> 750,000
> 1,000,000


2500 & 25,000! Next up for me is 2500 now currently at 1555!


----------



## the quiet one

Harvey said:


> I'm considering adding more sales thresholds. Which levels would you like to see?
> 
> Currently:
> 
> 0
> 1,000
> 5,000
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 250,000
> 500,000
> 750,000
> 1,000,000


2,500 and 25,000.


----------



## Librarian

Anyone who would like their KB Author Sales record referenced from their Official Master list of Kboards Authors listing, please PM me. Here's how it looks:

*Harvey Chute* with *Leslie H. Nicoll* - Nonfiction - _Kindle 3 For Dummies_ *Harvey Chute KB Bestselling Author Ranking*


----------



## Mr. RAD

I've been browsing this distinguished list and must say I'm proud of the success KBers are having. Two that stand out to me are *Maya Cross* (who happened to sell over 80,000 books since late March of this year (that's, what, like 3 months)) and *Joshua Dalzelle* (who happened to sell nearly 15,000 books since January of this year). Both have done extremely well with only two books to their names. 

Whatever juice those two are taking, I'd sure like to get some so I can beef up my book sales and join this list. Are they bottling it and selling it yet? Or must you capture a mountain goat in its natural habitat and prepare a sacrifice?


----------



## erikhanberg

I'd also recommend 25,000. I'm at 14,000 now, so that's the next one I'm shooting for!


----------



## Rykymus

This thread proves one thing. 

KBoards is the place to be.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've updated the Authors Page to include the additional sales milestones of 2,500 and 25,000.

For those authors who've exceeded those milestones, I've updated your database records accordingly.

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## Susan Alison

This is fabulous! Thank you so much for all the trouble you've taken. You're a complete star!


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan

Absolutely fabulous Harvey.  One thing I would like to see is a "author type" with three choices:

Self-published
Traditional
Hybrid

I'm starting to think that hybrid is going to be they way many people go either by traditionally published people self-publishing to get the better ebook royalties, or self-published authors being picked up.  I know people can put that in their comments area but I would be fascinated to know the overall makeup of the authors reporting and will suspect that the majority of the top earners will be Hybrid.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Harvey said:


> Jeff had a good suggestion, that some authors might want to link to the table with it just showing their author info.
> 
> You can now do that, as long as you know your member ID. (See below if you want to know it.)
> 
> Then, you can add your member ID to this link (replace the "XXX" with your member ID):
> 
> http://kboards.com/authors/?author=XXX
> 
> ~~~~
> To see your Member ID, hover over your name where it is displayed beside one of your forum posts. You'll see something like: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=38952
> The group of digits following "u=" is your member ID.


What am I doing wrong - if I hover over my name it just says 'view the profile of.'?

Thanks so much for adding the 25 000 milestone . This will be a good link to send to all the self-publishing doubters.


----------



## Jeff

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> What am I doing wrong - if I hover over my name it just says 'view the profile of.'?


Look at the bottom left:










You're 21,154.


----------



## Susan Alison

Um - I can't see mine either - nor can I see anyone else's...

It just says 'view profile' for me too...


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jeff said:


> Look at the bottom left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're 21,154.


Thanks . But I've no idea how you did it  .


----------



## Susan Alison

Am relieved it's not just me, Jan...


----------



## Jeff

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks . But I've no idea how you did it  .


Are you saying that you don't see the number when you hover the mouse-pointer over your name? If so, what browser are you using?


----------



## Jeff

Susan Alison said:


> Am relieved it's not just me, Jan...


Hmm. I thought that worked for everyone.

Another way to get your member number is to click on the little green square next to "On Line" and read the value of your user number in your browser's navigation window:

_h_ttp://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=pm;sa=send;u=XXXX

In the above address, u= your member number.


----------



## Jeff

Michael_J_Sullivan said:


> Absolutely fabulous Harvey. One thing I would like to see is a "author type" with three choices:
> 
> Self-published
> Traditional
> Hybrid
> 
> I'm starting to think that hybrid is going to be they way many people go either by traditionally published people self-publishing to get the better ebook royalties, or self-published authors being picked up. I know people can put that in their comments area but I would be fascinated to know the overall makeup of the authors reporting and will suspect that the majority of the top earners will be Hybrid.


I think we all need to conform to the same standard:



> *Sales figures are provided by the author, and include only paid e-book sales. Free e-books are not included. Any author registered on KBoards.com is able to update his or her sales totals in the table.


Otherwise, the comparisons between those who report all sales and those who report only e-book sales are invalid.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Jeff said:


> Are you saying that you don't see the number when you hover the mouse-pointer over your name? If so, what browser are you using?


I'm using Google Chrome. Don't get anything by hovering over the green square, either .


----------



## Susan Alison

Thank you, Jeff! I have it now - via the little green square...



Jeff said:


> Hmm. I thought that worked for everyone.
> 
> Another way to get your member number is to click on the little green square next to "On Line" and read the value of your user number in your browser's navigation window:
> 
> _h_ttp://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=pm;sa=send;u=XXXX
> 
> In the above address, u= your member number.


----------



## Jeff

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I'm using Google Chrome. Don't get anything by hovering over the green square, either .


I'm using Chrome as well. I have no idea why it would work for me and not for you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Try clicking on your name where it's displayed next to one of your posts - then your MemberID should be displayed in the browser address bar.


----------



## KBoards Admin

New shiny things!

You can now filter the Authors Page by Sales Milestone, by Author Name, or by Genre.

Click on the screen grab below to check it out...


----------



## Librarian

Perfect. Now I'll be able to find the sales records to match the Master List. Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## Learnmegood

Awesome!  Thanks for setting this up, guys!  I hadn't realized until just now, putting all my sales venues together, that I was so close to 25K!!


----------



## MegHarris

I am bewildered. When I try to enter my info, I get a ! pointing to no field in particular and telling me to enter a number. What number, where? I seem to have filled in all the fields *scratches heads*.

ETA: It seems to be highlighting the "estimated sales" field. But I have already filled in that field. What more does it want?


----------



## Jeff

MegHarris said:


> ETA: It seems to be highlighting the "estimated sales" field. But I have already filled in that field. What more does it want?


It wants a number without any letters, commas, spaces or decimals.


----------



## MegHarris

> It wants a number without any letters, commas, spaces or decimals.


Yes, apparently it does. I must be having problems with my brain, eyes, or all of the above tonight, because I did not see that information anywhere on the page or in the ?. And somehow I couldn't reason that out on my own *laughs at self*. But you're right, and it worked. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff

MegHarris said:


> Yes, apparently it does. I must be having problems with my brain, eyes, or all of the above tonight, because I did not see that information anywhere on the page or in the ?. And somehow I couldn't reason that out on my own *laughs at self*. But you're right, and it worked. Thanks.


I'm sure Harvey will edit the help popup when he sees this.


----------



## Maya Cross

Mr. RAD said:


> I've been browsing this distinguished list and must say I'm proud of the success KBers are having. Two that stand out to me are *Maya Cross* (who happened to sell over 80,000 books since late March of this year (that's, what, like 3 months)) and *Joshua Dalzelle* (who happened to sell nearly 15,000 books since January of this year). Both have done extremely well with only two books to their names.
> 
> Whatever juice those two are taking, I'd sure like to get some so I can beef up my book sales and join this list. Are they bottling it and selling it yet? Or must you capture a mountain goat in its natural habitat and prepare a sacrifice?


It's a goat a day actually. Hard work, but I think it's worth it =)

But seriously, I have very little explanation. I got some help when B&N included me in an email at one point, but the bulk of my sales just seem to be organic. I actually feel pretty guilty about it, because I clearly don't deserve the numbers any more than anyone else here. Plenty of people do all the things I did with regards to covers/blurbs/blog tours, and don't have those kind of figures. It boggles my mind. There really is a certain sense of lottery about the whole thing.


----------



## Mr. RAD

Maya Cross said:


> It's a goat a day actually. Hard work, but I think it's worth it =)


A goat a day, eh? Hm, perhaps I should look into raising my own in the backyard. It may be cheaper to do that rather than buy goats.

But what color are these goats you're offering to the Zon? Are they black or white? And what type are they? I ask these questions because sacrificing the wrong kind and/or color could be disastrous.


----------



## swolf

Entered my info.  Whew, that's the first time I took the time to total it all up.

One thing I found weird with the list, is that it asked me to enter my pen names separately, but then combined them into one link that leads to one of the Amazon author pages.  It would be nice if each name linked to the proper author page.

But that's just a picky complaint.  Nice job, Harvey.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## KBoards Admin

MegHarris said:


> I am bewildered. When I try to enter my info, I get a ! pointing to no field in particular and telling me to enter a number. What number, where? I seem to have filled in all the fields *scratches heads*.
> 
> ETA: It seems to be highlighting the "estimated sales" field. But I have already filled in that field. What more does it want?


Hmm, I'm having trouble re-creating that error. If you enter a number, even with commas, the form should strip those out.

Where is the "!" appearing? Is there an error message? Thanks for helping me track it down.


----------



## KBoards Admin

swolf said:


> Entered my info. Whew, that's the first time I took the time to total it all up.
> 
> On thing I found weird with the list, is that it asked me to enter my pen names separately, but then combined them into one link that leads to one of the Amazon author pages. It would be nice if each name linked to the proper author page.
> 
> But that's just a picky complaint. Nice job, Harvey. Thanks for doing this.


Ah, I hadn't considered that... that each pen name would have its own Amazon author page - which of course would normally be the case.

Will have to think about adding multiple author page links into the form...


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> Hmm, I'm having trouble re-creating that error. If you enter a number, even with commas, the form should strip those out.
> 
> Where is the "!" appearing? Is there an error message? Thanks for helping me track it down.


I can reproduce the error by entering a number with a comma in the Estimated Sales field. The exclamation mark pops up with the message. I'll do a screen shot for you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> I can reproduce the error by entering a number with a comma in the Estimated Sales field. The exclamation mark pops up with the message. I'll do a screen shot for you.


Ah, I just tried it in Google Chrome and reproduced it. (It doesn't seem to happen with Firefox.)

I'll work on a fix.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Jeff, and Meg. I've fixed it, I believe. 

Sorry about that, I didn't realize how some browsers treat form fields of type "number" - they do some pre-editing before it gets back into the programmed form processing.


----------



## Jeff

I didn't know that either.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Harvey said:


> Try clicking on your name where it's displayed next to one of your posts - then your MemberID should be displayed in the *browser address bar.*


Oh, now I see it at the bottom of the page  . (I used to write specifications and learned very quickly that you have to explain every single step of the procedure, including the switch on and switch off steps )


----------



## MegHarris

> Thank you, Jeff, and Meg. I've fixed it, I believe.


Thank you very much for all the work you're putting into this, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You are welcome! And thanks to our authors for the fascinating entries. 

As of this morning, the table shows 10,678,677 e-books sold over 1,199 titles by 96 authors.

I've added a link to the Authors Page from the KBoards main menu. I'll also be promoting the Authors Page in our blog / facebook next week.


----------



## RM Prioleau

I just noticed the link at the top of the page. Did you just put that there, Harvey? 
In in case, I added my info. Thank you!


----------



## MGalloway

Harvey said:


> And thanks to our authors for the fascinating entries.


I'm debating about adding my entry...since the numbers would put me in last place. It's sad considering how much work I put into my books.


----------



## KBoards Admin

RM Prioleau said:


> I just noticed the link at the top of the page. Did you just put that there, Harvey?
> In in case, I added my info. Thank you!


Yes, that link just went up yesterday! Thanks for adding your info.



MGalloway said:


> I'm debating about adding my entry...since the numbers would put me in last place. It's sad considering how much work I put into my books.


I admire your perseverance and hope that sales success does come your way. And who knows, maybe being in the Authors table will attract a reader or two. Best of luck!


----------



## KBoards Admin

As some have pointed out, authors commonly have separate Amazon author pages for each of their pen names.

To accommodate that, the Setup page now lets you specify an author page for each author name that you use.
(link: http://kboards.com/authors/setup.php)

In the Author Page, each author name that you use will then be linked to the appropriate author page. (If you don't specify an Amazon author page, the link will instead be to an Amazon search for the appropriate author name.)


----------



## MGalloway

Harvey said:


> I admire your perseverance and hope that sales success does come your way. And who knows, maybe being in the Authors table will attract a reader or two. Best of luck!


Ok, I'll play.

I'm not sure which takes more perseverance, though...writing books or building a game engine from the ground up.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Could you add a button to the page that gets Steven Spielberg to tweet about our books and buy the movie rights for eighty bazillion dollars?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Rhynedahll said:


> Could you add a button to the page that gets Steven Spielberg to tweet about our books and buy the movie rights for eighty bazillion dollars?


I'll get right to work on that!


----------



## Maggie Dana

Rhynedahll said:


> Could you add a button to the page that gets Steven Spielberg to tweet about our books and buy the movie rights for eighty bazillion dollars?


BOL (burst out laughing)


----------



## swolf

Harvey said:


> To accommodate that, the Setup page now lets you specify an author page for each author name that you use.
> (link: http://kboards.com/authors/setup.php)


Works great, Harvey. Thanks for adding that.


----------



## swolf

Two minor details:

When entering links, if you enter the "http:\\" at the beginning, it works fine.  But if you enter "https:\\", it adds another "http:\\" in front of it.

Also, unlike the other links on KBoards, the links in the Authors Milestones replace the current page, instead of opening a new tab.  (Works that way in both IE10 and Safari.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

swolf said:


> Two minor details:
> 
> When entering links, if you enter the "http:\\" at the beginning, it works fine. But if you enter "https:\\", it adds another "http:\\" in front of it.
> 
> Also, unlike the other links on KBoards, the links in the Authors Milestones replace the current page, instead of opening a new tab. (Works that way in both IE10 and Safari.)


Ah, more good catches. Fixed, and fixed.


----------



## Maya Cross

The list is really growing. One thing that stuck out to me as being insanely cool is that figure up the top. Almost 12,000,000 books sold by KB authors. Twelve MILLION! That is absolutely nuts. And it's not even close to containing everyone on here.

Huge congrats to everyone who is a part of that figure.


----------



## Atunah

MGalloway said:


> I'm debating about adding my entry...since the numbers would put me in last place. It's sad considering how much work I put into my books.


I was going to comment on this yesterday and I just barely found this thread again it was pushed down several pages. Goodness you guys talk a lot in here. 

I was going to say this from a reader perspective. I have been checking out this author milestone. I am just a reader, not a writer. I actually started on the low end when I looked at the authors. I see many of the high selling authors around here, but I want to also see who else is there. I am not as fixated as a reader as how many books an author sells. So don't worry about that. I see you, even if you are currently one another end of the list.
For me its fun to see the names of the KB authors, no matter what they sold. I just want to check out what they sell if there is something I might like. And just to follow them.

So everyone add yourself. I just want to see you there.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Atunah said:


> I was going to comment on this yesterday and I just barely found this thread again it was pushed down several pages. Goodness you guys talk a lot in here.
> 
> I was going to say this from a reader perspective. I have been checking out this author milestone. I am just a reader, not a writer. I actually started on the low end when I looked at the authors. I see many of the high selling authors around here, but I want to also see who else is there. I am not as fixated as a reader as how many books an author sells. So don't worry about that. I see you, even if you are currently one another end of the list.
> For me its fun to see the names of the KB authors, no matter what they sold. I just want to check out what they sell if there is something I might like. And just to follow them.
> 
> So everyone add yourself. I just want to see you there.


Authors... heed this reader's advice! 

As of this morning, we have 118 authors represented on the page, with 12,049,494 e-books sold over 1,326 titles. Add your entry today!

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Harvey said:


> Authors... heed this reader's advice!
> 
> As of this morning, we have 118 authors represented on the page, with 12,049,494 e-books sold over 1,326 titles. Add your entry today!
> 
> http://kboards.com/authors


That number blows my mind. 12 million!

Harvey, you might put up a permanent link or button so newer writers can add their stats without having to dig up this thread.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Harvey said:


> Authors... heed this reader's advice!
> 
> As of this morning, we have 118 authors represented on the page, with 12,049,494 e-books sold over 1,326 titles. Add your entry today!
> 
> http://kboards.com/authors


I think the Huffington Post should be notified


----------



## KBoards Admin

MichaelWallace said:


> That number blows my mind. 12 million!
> 
> Harvey, you might put up a permanent link or button so newer writers can add their stats without having to dig up this thread.


It's not very prominent, but a few days ago I added an "authors" link in our main menus.

I also added it to our 'Essential Tips for Authors' sticky.

Would like to figure out how to spread the word more, though, as the vast majority of our authors haven't added their info yet! Some might not want to, and that is fine, but there are probably many who aren't aware of the Author Page yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I am going to add myself as soon as I can have a milestone. I don't want to see that 0 and since there isn't a 500 I am going to wait until 1000 milestone which will be in another year or so.


Harvey, maybe instead of having "0" the sales milestone could be <1,000 ?

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

To dovetail on Betsy's idea: Maybe you could change it from the last milestone accomplished to the next milestone goal with 1,000 as the default minimum. That way new authors could participate and update their actual totals as often as they like.


----------



## Becca Mills

Or change the first milestone from "0" to "published." That really is the first achievement -- putting yourself out there as an indie author.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Those are good ideas. I'll play around with that today. I think I'll start with the "Published" milestone and see how that looks.


----------



## Alan Petersen

I have no idea if this possible, but can an embed code be created for that list? It might encourage blogs/websites to copy/paste your embed code on their site versus linking to it, in order to get more attention to it. Same concept as your "book preview" widget which we can copy and paste that embed code from Kboards right onto our website.


----------



## Jeff

Alan Petersen said:


> I have no idea if this possible, but can an embed code be created for that list? It might encourage blogs/websites to copy/paste your embed code on their site versus linking to it, in order to get more attention to it. Same concept as your "book preview" widget which we can copy and paste that embed code from Kboards right onto our website.


It would be pretty simple to display the filtered data within an inline frame.


----------



## AmberDa1

Just found this. A very good idea! Thank you


----------



## KBoards Admin

... If you want to be included in it. All sales levels are welcome.

And we'll be unveiling the page publicly in our KB blog at 1pm Pacific time today.

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks to the seven authors who signed up this morning! See 'em all here: 
http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## Susanne O

I did, but now my name is not there anymore... 

ETA, yes I am but not if I search by name. Sorry.


----------



## CEMartin2

Harvey said:


> ... If you want to be included in it. All sales levels are welcome.
> 
> And we'll be unveiling the page publicly in our KB blog at 1pm Pacific time today.
> 
> http://kboards.com/authors


That's a great idea, but since I've barely cracked a 100 in sales, i'll just be content lurking


----------



## Elliott Garber

CEMartin2 said:


> That's a great idea, but since I've barely cracked a 100 in sales, i'll just be content lurking


Well I went ahead and threw myself up there with a grand total of "0" sales, so if I can do it you can too! Isn't any exposure good exposure? Possibly not in this case, I know, but it's fun to see myself up there with the likes of Bella Andre, Liliana Hart, and Hugh Howey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The post is live: 
http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/07/new-kboards-e-book-authors-page.html


----------



## KBoards Admin

Susanne OLeary said:


> I did, but now my name is not there anymore...
> 
> ETA, yes I am but not if I search by name. Sorry.


Looks like that apostrophe is not being handled correctly in the search... I'll get that corrected..!


----------



## CEMartin2

Elliott Garber said:


> Well I went ahead and threw myself up there with a grand total of "0" sales, so if I can do it you can too! Isn't any exposure good exposure? Possibly not in this case, I know, but it's fun to see myself up there with the likes of Bella Andre, Liliana Hart, and Hugh Howey.


No fair! Guilting me into joining you so there's two of us loitering in the literary basement. Maybe we cou.d order a pizza and play cards?


----------



## Sophrosyne

Ah! Saw where to add. But a question...

Sales Milestone seems to be the highest number of sales to date.

But Highest Sales seems to be the same thing. Except it has to be higher than milestone.

I'm confused.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sophrosyne said:


> Ah! Saw where to add. But a question...
> 
> Sales Milestone seems to be the highest number of sales to date.
> 
> But Highest Sales seems to be the same thing. Except it has to be higher than milestone.
> 
> I'm confused.


The milestones are round-number sales levels and there's only a few of them to choose from. For example, 10,000.

Estimated sales are the number of sales. For example, 12,508.

Having both fields allows readers to view authors by sales milestones.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Once I get my sales numbers together (such as they are), I will gladly add my name to the page.

Thanks for all the great site and community features!


----------



## Zoe Cannon

Originally I wasn't going to add myself since I haven't made any of the milestones yet, but since it looks like other people at the "0" level are joining in, I went ahead and did it.


----------



## Susanne O

Harvey said:


> Looks like that apostrophe is not being handled correctly in the search... I'll get that corrected..!


Thanks, Harvey.I like my apostrophe but it's often not accepted.  Apostrophes should fight for their rights, perhaps.


----------



## Elliott Garber

CEMartin2 said:


> No fair! Guilting me into joining you so there's two of us loitering in the literary basement. Maybe we cou.d order a pizza and play cards?


Sounds like fun! I'm glad we've managed to convince a few other newbies to join the list as well.


----------



## Tim_A

I'm up there now with a grand total of 52!

Hey, I've sold my age in books!!! *Awesome!* Party round my place!!!


----------



## Jd488

Done!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I added myself but I messed up & included paperback copies (because my sales spreadsheet does), so I need to knock 7 off my total.  I also need to check whether links work when they are typed into the 'notes' section.  Unfortunately, I can't find my profile!  I'm not sure whether there's a delay in it going live, or whether there was a problem and I need to enter it again.  Anyone know?   

Edited to add:  I think I must have clicked the wrong thing before.  I just added the correct data in since there was no way to amend what I put in before & I appeared on the list straight away.  Shame I can't include the paperbacks - I'm going to have to amend my spreadsheets now to keep track of e-book specific sales.  Bleugh!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Done! This is pretty neat.


----------



## cblewgolf

Great idea - thanks, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for the comments! We had about 30 authors add themselves to the list yesterday. Totals as of this morning:

14,207,993 e-books sold over 1,674 titles by 176 authors

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## cecilia_writer

Great idea - it has made me count up my sales - I only usually count them for about a year at a time - and I've realised I have reached a significant milestone without even knowing about it until now.


----------



## bhazelgrove

How do I add myself to the KB authors page and where is it?


----------



## Atunah

http://www.kboards.com/authors/

Top right, authors: add or change your sales info.


----------



## William Meikle

I've added myself - at the 50,000 milestone.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We now have over 200 authors listed. (205 as of this moment.)

Have you added yourself yet?

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## NicoleSwan

Just added myself... that's a looooooooooong way to the bottom


----------



## beccajcampbell

I like this idea. As Hugh Howey said, smaller milestones would be nice for us beginners. What about 100, 500, 1000, etc.?


----------



## KBoards Admin

We have some small publishers who are members of KB, and we now have a way of adding your authors to the Authors page.

Near the top of the Authors Page (http://kboards.com/authors), there is now a "Publisher" link. That link will take you to a page that lets you add authors.

Some notes:

There's no limit to the number of authors you can add. Because the authors are (presumably) not KB members, we can't display an avatar for them, so I've added a field that lets you provide a URL for the author's profile picture.

Once an author is added, no one but the publisher who added it can update the info for that author. It's controlled through our forum sign-in security.

Please let me know any difficulties with it or feedback on it. Thanks.


----------



## locoduc

This is a great feature!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you!

We are now at 16,193,725 e-books sold over 3,057 titles by 230 authors. And the Authors Page is picking up traffic as authors and readers browse through it.


----------



## MrBourbons

I don't have an official figure yet, but I'm throwing a comment in here to remind me come back! I think I've sold somewhere between 20 and 30 since the end of April, but I'll add actual figures when I know them, rather than making it up based on rumours. Brilliant feature nonetheless.


----------



## RinG

I just found this! What a great idea. I've added my info, and can't wait untill I hit that first milestone!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Rinelle Grey said:


> I just found this! What a great idea. I've added my info, and can't wait untill I hit that first milestone!


Looks great, Rinelle!

As of this morning, our Authors Page shows 16,308,715 e-books sold over 3,155 titles by 243 authors. It contains some of the biggest names in e-books as well as mid-listers and up-and-coming authors. Authors: if you're not on the list, add yourself today. Every e-book author is welcome to add their entry.

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## Katherine Roberts

Just done this...   now for that first milestone!


----------



## Jeff

Harv, could you increase the number of characters permitted in the genre field, please?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> Harv, could you increase the number of characters permitted in the genre field, please?


Yes - right now it's 100 characters. How much longer should it be? 250?


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> Yes - right now it's 100 characters. How much longer should it be? 250?


Umm, maybe not that big. I only need eight more characters to spell out the word _grownups_ and to end the sentence with a period.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> Umm, maybe not that big. I only need eight more characters to spell out the word _grownups_ and to end the sentence with a period.


Okay, done. It's a VARCHAR field anyway, so I set it to 250 to allow lots of room.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Sorry if this is a stupid question but I can't seem to find the answer, although I haven't read all 12 pages of the thread. Can you include Smashwords sales? I have but I can take them out if I did the wrong thing.

Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kitten said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but I can't seem to find the answer, although I haven't read all 12 pages of the thread. Can you include Smashwords sales? I have but I can take them out if I did the wrong thing.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, your 'estimated sales' is the total number of paid (non-free) e-book sales, regardless of whether they're from Amazon, Smashwords, BN.com, Kobo, etc.


----------



## authordeb

Hello,
Yes I am an author, thanks for asking  

I have written in two genres to date: the first and where most of my work is would be in the Christian non fiction genre; the second would be... in Westerns maybe... It is an allegory on online marketing... not really sure which genre an allegory fits into...

Anyway my work is all in the Amazon/Kindle store under the author name of Deb Ling.

Titles are: The Walking Wounded, The Wounded Soldier, Prophetic Dance Hidden in Plain View, Submission through Unconditional Love, A New Day - a 31 day devotional and the latest one: Web Junction an allegory. Both the Wounded Soldier and the Walking Wounded have workbooks.

authordeb


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Hi, Deb, and welcome. You can add your info by going to the page linked below, and clicking on the link for Authors to add their info to our Author Pages:

http://kboards.com/authors


----------



## Susan Alison

Hi Harvey

Thank you for doing this job!

Just thought I'd mention that the banner at the top where it says 'Have you seen our KB Authors page? ebooks sold:' has the figure of 7.5 million (or thereabouts) flashing away there although the figure is actually about 18 m. Am jus sayin... (that means I haven't the faintest idea if that should be, or could be, changed)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Susan Alison said:


> Hi Harvey
> 
> Thank you for doing this job!
> 
> Just thought I'd mention that the banner at the top where it says 'Have you seen our KB Authors page? ebooks sold:' has the figure of 7.5 million (or thereabouts) flashing away there although the figure is actually about 18 m. Am jus sayin... (that means I haven't the faintest idea if that should be, or could be, changed)


Yes, you are right... the Authors page has grown quickly and I need to update that animated GIF to show a larger number!


----------



## Susan Alison

Which just goes to show how completely ignorant I am of these processes (as if it actually needed showing...) - I thought the two figures would be linked and so if the figures were different then the wire connecting the two must be broken, or the extra sensory perception or whatever...

*slinks off



Harvey said:


> Yes, you are right... the Authors page has grown quickly and I need to update that animated GIF to show a larger number!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ I wish it were that sophisticated!


----------



## lazarusInfinity

I really like this concept, as it gives other authors something to shoot for and study practices of bestsellers.


----------



## 71202

Is this for self-published sales only?


----------



## Librarian

veinglory said:


> Is this for self-published sales only?


For all e-books.


----------



## Stefanie Graham

It took me ten years to complete the process, lol, but I added myself to the authors page. Yeehaa!


----------



## hyh

Harvey - thanks for this brilliant idea  

I do wish the bottom milestone could be changed to "Published" , though, rather than "0" - as was suggested by a few others - as it is very discouraging to newbies to have that "0 sales" next to your name - it's bad enough having to face that from your sales reports, without it being like a "label" on an author ranking hierarchy!   

I released my debut 3 weeks ago but feel very ashamed having to put myself on this list at "0 sales" - even though I've actually had 180 sales and that's probably quite a good achievement in the first 3 weeks, especially for an indie children's MG novel from an unknown author. I know I can put the no. of sales in the box next to it - but I'm still labelled with "0" sales and I feel that belittles my achievement, even if I haven't managed crazy numbers like the romance bestsellers. 

And I also agree that it would be nice to have something between 0 and 1,000...like maybe 500. I think it would be more inspirational & helpful again to newbies - you know how they're always telling you to set "achievable goals" and be patient with baby steps?   It's great when you've been doing it a few years and have several books - then, yeah, jumping into the first 1,000 is easy but for all us newbies starting now, it is very disheartening to see the first milestone at 1,000...it feels like we'll NEVER reach it or that that it'll take us YEARS - and it would be nice for us to have some milestone we could celebrate sooner. I would argue that authors at this end of the scale need the celebrations & milestones much more than authors at the top. 

Thank you,
Hsin-Yi


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stefanie Graham said:


> It took me ten years to complete the process, lol, but I added myself to the authors page. Yeehaa!


Hooray!



H.Y. Hanna (Big Honey Dog Mysteries) said:


> Harvey - thanks for this brilliant idea
> 
> I do wish the bottom milestone could be changed to "Published" , though, rather than "0" - as was suggested by a few others - as it is very discouraging to newbies to have that "0 sales" next to your name - it's bad enough having to face that from your sales reports, without it being like a "label" on an author ranking hierarchy!
> 
> I released my debut 3 weeks ago but feel very ashamed having to put myself on this list at "0 sales" - even though I've actually had 180 sales and that's probably quite a good achievement in the first 3 weeks, especially for an indie children's MG novel from an unknown author. I know I can put the no. of sales in the box next to it - but I'm still labelled with "0" sales and I feel that belittles my achievement, even if I haven't managed crazy numbers like the romance bestsellers.
> 
> And I also agree that it would be nice to have something between 0 and 1,000...like maybe 500. I think it would be more inspirational & helpful again to newbies - you know how they're always telling you to set "achievable goals" and be patient with baby steps?  It's great when you've been doing it a few years and have several books - then, yeah, jumping into the first 1,000 is easy but for all us newbies starting now, it is very disheartening to see the first milestone at 1,000...it feels like we'll NEVER reach it or that that it'll take us YEARS - and it would be nice for us to have some milestone we could celebrate sooner. I would argue that authors at this end of the scale need the celebrations & milestones much more than authors at the top.
> 
> Thank you,
> Hsin-Yi


Thank you - yes, I will make that change and agree it's a good idea. I'll post here when it's done!

-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've updated the Authors page, to include milestones of 10, 50, and 100 ebooks sold. And, for those who've sold less than 10 ebooks, the milestone indicates 'Published.'

I also updated the database so that those of you with sales totals in that range have the appropriate milestone levels set.


----------



## hyh

Harvey said:


> I've updated the Authors page, to include milestones of 10, 50, and 100 ebooks sold. And, for those who've sold less than 10 ebooks, the milestone indicates 'Published.'
> 
> I also updated the database so that those of you with sales totals in that range have the appropriate milestone levels set.


Oh, thank you, Harvey!  That's great!


----------



## MrBourbons

Thanks Harvey!


----------



## hyh

Harvey - I'm sorry to bother you again but I'm having a problem putting in my details. I selected "100" as my milestone and then put in my estimated sales (190) but every time after I click on "Update" - the milestone automatically jumps to "1,000" by itself - and keeps giving me an error, saying my Estimated Sales cannot be less than my milestone (which it wouldn't be the number for milestone wouldn't keep changing by itself!!)

Could you please have a look?

Thanks, 
Hsin-Yi


----------



## KBoards Admin

H.Y. Hanna (Big Honey Dog Mysteries) said:


> Harvey - I'm sorry to bother you again but I'm having a problem putting in my details. I selected "100" as my milestone and then put in my estimated sales (190) but every time after I click on "Update" - the milestone automatically jumps to "1,000" by itself - and keeps giving me an error, saying my Estimated Sales cannot be less than my milestone (which it wouldn't be the number for milestone wouldn't keep changing by itself!!)
> 
> Could you please have a look?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hsin-Yi


Oops - rookie programming error! I just fixed it - - can you try it again! Thanks!


----------



## hyh

Thanks, Harvey - I just tried again and it worked!   Thanks for fixing that. 

Hsin-Yi


----------



## Paul Draker

Okay, embarrassing question, because the answer is probably somewhere obvious that I missed.

In our signatures, how to we put text alongside a (book) image, instead of above or under it? And how do we customize that text size, or make it bold, italic, etc?


----------



## Librarian

Paul Draker said:


> In our signatures, how to we put text alongside a (book) image, instead of above or under it? And how do we customize that text size, or make it bold, italic, etc?


The best way to arrange things horizontally is to use a table:












Text in the column to the right




Code:


[table]
[tr]
[td]
[IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51QnzRds2VL._SL160_.jpg[/IMG]
[/td]
[td]
Text in the column to the right
[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

Change the font attributes with the buttons above the smiley faces.

*Change* the font attributes with the buttons above the smiley faces.



Code:


[b]Change[/b] the[color=blue] font[/color] attributes with the [SIZE=21px]buttons[/SIZE] above the smiley faces.


----------



## Paul Draker

Librarian said:


> The best way to arrange things horizontally is to use a table:
> ...
> 
> Change the font attributes with the buttons above the smiley faces.
> 
> *Change* the font attributes with the buttons above the smiley faces.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Change[/b] the[color=blue] font[/color] attributes with the [SIZE=21px]buttons[/SIZE] above the smiley faces.


Thank you, Librarian! That's tremendously helpful


----------



## KBoards Admin

Looks good!

For additional features, like worldwide purchase flags and links to your author website, you can use our Author Signature tool here:

http://kboards.com/authorsig


----------



## C.J.Ellisson

Thank you!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Added mine. Really encouraging to see the company I'm with!


----------



## MrBourbons

Wow, I am now just one confirmed copy away from the next milestone - 10! Hopefully that'll be up at the start of November.


----------



## LaurelODonnell

Thanks for doing this and giving us the opportunity to join in the excitement!


----------



## R. K. Clark

Good thing I did this -- I didn't realize that I've sold 11 copies of my book.  I feel positively giddy!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for adding yourselves to our Authors table! Every sold e-book, and every new reader, counts.


----------



## craye

I just found this and love the idea we can be added if we don't have a lot under our belt yet.


----------



## Ben Oakley

This is a wonderful idea, thank you for the opportunity to be listed amongst authors who I've looked up too for a long time. As Saul said - what great company we all share!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! 

We are rapidly approaching 25 million e-books sold by KB authors:

24,871,856 e-books sold over 11,988 titles by 432 authors, as of this morning.


----------



## MrBourbons

Yay! I've moved up a milestone! 11 books sold 

I'm on my way to stardom for sure.


----------



## blakebooks

I seem to recall this being pinned. Am I hallucinating again?


----------



## KBoards Admin

blakebooks said:


> I seem to recall this being pinned. Am I hallucinating again?


I did unpin it... just to streamline the top of the board. I may reconsider that though and re-pin it.


----------



## heidi_g

Hugh Howey said:


> Great idea! I would include a lot more milestones, though. More chances for people starting off and more opportunity to celebrate moving up a level. Someone mentioned 25K. I would add 250K and 750K. And start as low as 10, 50, 100, 500, 1,000. Those are the hardest milestones to hit, in my opinion.


Thanks Hugh! I've just crossed the 500 hundred mark for sales and it is has indeed felt challenging. For you to validate that means a lot.


----------



## heidi_g

Harvey said:


> I updated the Setup page to make it clear which fields are required vs optional.


Harvey, belated thanks for setting this all up!


----------



## sjbutfield

Hi everyone,
I am new to Kboards, and I have been browsing around!! I think it's amazing the achievements of the authors and books on here. I have just published my first book and I aspire to learn from all of you 

Sarah Jane


----------



## m.a. petterson

What an exceptional resource this place is.  Thank you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for the kind comments!

We have over 400 authors in the table now, and over 25 million ebooks sold.


----------



## Issa Cherry

R. K. Clark said:


> Good thing I did this -- I didn't realize that I've sold 11 copies of my book. I feel positively giddy!


Congratulations! Got to start somewhere...I hope for a similar giddiness when I reach the first 10!

IC x


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just noticed something that makes me happy... of the 20 top-selling authors in our table, 16 of them have been online in KBoards in the past week. It's great to have the heavy hitters, as well as we many up-and-comers, all collaborating in the same place.


----------



## Amber Foxx

I am working my way through the maze of participating in the boards. I do not have milestones yet but I will. I had to make a post to be able to do something with my signature in editing my profile so I have posted. Nice to be here. Do not know if these links will work or come up as gibbersih so , well, laugh if they do and I'll do better later.

Amber Foxx
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1494349639/?tag=kbpst-20]The Calling (Mae Martin Mysteries) (Volume 1)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H3JAQZK/?tag=kbpst-20]The Calling (Mae Martin Mysteries, #1)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H3JAQZKThe Calling (Mae Martin Mysteries, #1)/?tag=kbpst-20]


----------



## KBoards Admin

Amber, try our Author Signature tool and that might make it easier to create your forum signature:
http://kboards.com/authorsig

Welcome!


----------



## m.a. petterson

This place is like college, minus the tuition, and the drunk sorority girls....


----------



## Sam Edge

I'm new to the boards so bear with me. I skimmed this thread and didn't see actuat instructions on how to get on the authors list. Can someone point me to that post? 

Also, do I include my KDP Promotional Giveaways when estimating the books sold to date?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sam Edge said:


> I'm new to the boards so bear with me. I skimmed this thread and didn't see actuat instructions on how to get on the authors list. Can someone point me to that post?


Yes, the original post in this thread has instructions. (Near the top of the Authors page, there's a link for you to add your own sales data.) You have to be logged into KBoards to be able to enter or change your sales data.



Sam Edge said:


> Also, do I include my KDP Promotional Giveaways when estimating the books sold to date?


No, the totals on the Authors page are only for paid (non-free) e-book sales. Thanks for checking!


----------



## KBoards Admin

We're encouraging authors who have substantial ebook sales (e.g. enough to land them on the first page or two of the KB Authors Page), to include media references. You can see some examples of these already on our authors page:

http://kboards.com/authors

The aim is to discourage the occasional rogue who tries to land on our bestselling author list with unsubstantiated sales figures. That doesn't happen often, and we weed those out pretty promptly. But this will help discourage that, I think.


----------



## J.P. Touzeau

Just did it, great idea! I'm glad to be in such great company. It's very humbling and motivating to start 2014!


----------



## Nina Mason

Adding. Hello, everybody. I'm publishing three novels this year, including my debut (The Queen of Swords, a paranormal tale of undying love) on March 22. Love my new Kindle. Looking forward to meeting more people on this board.


----------



## J.R.Barker

Hi I'm J.R. and I'm new to Kindleboards,

I am an author and so far my works include The Adventures of the Frog Prince.

I look forward to getting to know you all!

http://getBook.at/The_Adventures_of_the_Frog_Prince


----------



## jshear

I didn't get this right the first time, so I'm going to try again. I've been writing for more years than I'm willing to admit. I decided two years ago to go indie and re-discovered myself. My self as a writer. I'd forgotten what it was like to thrill to the page. Words had become a job. I'd grown used to contorting myself into column inches, shape shifting to fit into each different publication, staying the course (deep research, long-form journalism). Writing my novel -- third actually, first indie -- I rediscovered air. Two novels later, a micro-novella past, and the first volume of three that will become my third novel, I'm here! I often think of the poet Theodore Roethke's line, "I wake to sleep and take my waking slow." I'm back among the living and happy to be here at the cafe.

One extra note, I'm developing a project to help promote writers through linking web pages. It's cooler than it sounds. (I hope.) So please, hit me up on this forum and send me the URL to your site, and let's see what I can do for you. 

I'm so glad to be here. Cheers.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Our list of KB authors now reflects:

31,370,676 e-books sold over 15,799 titles by 559 authors (updated 01/13/2014 12:01am Pacific time)

Here's another factoid: of the 20 all-time top-selling authors in the table... no less than 12 have been online in KBoards in the past week. It's wonderful how authors continue to contribute to KB even after they've "made it big." Hats off to our successful authors!


----------



## richard.r.fox

Hello world! Nice to be here, KBoards is a great tool for authors.


----------



## jbrookes

Yes, I am a new author exploring this site.


----------



## kyokominamino

Good evening, lovely authors and fiends. Name's Kyoko, or Kyo for short. I'm the author of The Black Parade, an urban fantasy novel. Still a complete newbie as I've only been published for exactly six months today. Generally just stumbling around in the dark trying to find my way through the writing/publishing world. I welcome any and all advice. I love helping other authors and I genuinely want to contribute something if it helps an author even newer than me take some shortcuts. Being an unknown indie author is hard so I hope to someday be able to competently navigate the trail.

Hajimemashite! <3


----------



## Herman

Hello everybody,
I am a tech author, blogger and journalist and I have published several books and ebooks since 2012. As an engineer, my main interest are the future technologies and how you can establish a business on them. I provide all information, calculations and outlooks that will help you to establish yourself in a field that has a promising future. My last titles dealt with urban mining and 3D printing.


----------



## David Haworth

Hello Kboards

New here and wishing to say hello. I had my first novel published in December, in paperback and ebook for kindle. The heart loves the printed page, but the head recognises that ebooks are the future and the friend of the first-time writer. 
My first novel, The Hidden Crown, is an alternate history adventure story, set in a 12th century where the Norman conquest of England did not happen, but a Norse one did.
Hoping to learn about the world of e-books and understand how it can benefit both reader and author alike.

Regards,

David


----------



## DashaGLogan

Hello Everybody, I am Dasha and I have just published my novel "Billionaire on Board", I would just like to say Hi and wish everybody all the best.


----------



## Donna-Mae

Hello fellow authors and publishers!
I have just completed the fourth book in my series, The Western Plains. My love of all things related to the last century have been transferred into a series about Rebecca Williams, my heroine and all the wonderful things she lives through. I am so full of self-doubt, but finally managed to reach my first HUNDRED DOLLARS in only a few months. I am having technical issues with placing my book series on my profile, but hopefully I can figure this place out! So happy I finally went ahead and followed my dream of writing!


----------



## Victoria LK

Hi everyone!  I am a newly published indie writer of cozy mysteries.  My first book in my planned series has been out there since Sept. of 2013 and I am still in shock that I wrote the book and had the courage to put it out there on amazons KDP program!!  So far the results have been good for me- My Jan. sales just passed 250 .  I love the idea of this forum, and look forward to learning a lot from all of you out there.  My series takes place in a small tropical town in southern FL, so bring a long cool drink with you if you decide to read along with my character's adventures    Thanks, Victoria


----------



## Elizabeth Jones

Thanks for having this option. I've recently published my first book and am so proud to be here. It will feel good to go back and update sales. I've had one so far. Booyah!


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Hello everyone, I am a new author whose first novel "Wormwood" will be released at the end of March. I will wait until I have some sales to load my page in the above listing, but I just wanted to say "Hi" and thank the makers for a truly wonderful site with a great idea for an author listing page. I hope to be able to post some sales when the novel hits amazon, kindle etc.

I will take advantage of the KB authors page as soon as I have some sales to input.

Thanks everyone
Micah Ackerman


----------



## edmunddewight

This is a great concept. Not only is it giving me a place to peek at what others are doing but it also acts like those online diet journals. I can post my numbers and be kept honest and on track to keep trying.

My numbers are teeny since I'm starting but this is a marathon, not a race. Just keep plugging away.


----------



## Lisa5

Hi! I'm wondering how you put your books in signatures here. Do you use html?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Lisa Whitefern said:


> Hi! I'm wondering how you put your books in signatures here. Do you use html?


The simplest way, and the way most authors use, is our AuthorSig tool:
http://kboards.com/authorsig

If you want to code your own, using forum bbcode, this post may be helpful:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,46766.0.html


----------



## Cashmoney

Hello everyone, I am a new author whose first book "The Fortune of a Child (HopAlong) has been released in paper back, my other works are available on Amazon Kindle and Bookcountry. I loaded my page in  hopes of selling millions, but I just wanted to say "Hi" and thank the makers for a truly wonderful site with a great idea for an author listing page. 

I hope to be able to post some sales when I sell the first 50,0000 of my books.

Namely, The first "HopAlong" Paperback and kindle,e-books editions, Love, Spiritual Realm Kindle, e-book, My First Musical Instrument A-Z.

I will take advantage of the KB authors page as soon as I have sales.


----------



## mphicks

Hi all,

Just took the liberty of adding myself to the table, as well. My first novel, a sci-fi thriller titled CONVERGENCE, just went on sale a few days ago. Seemed like as good a time as any to join up at kboards and get to know the group here.


----------



## C. Michael Wells

Hello,

I've been a lurker here for a while now.  There really is a lot of useful information posted here in the writer's cafe.  I decided that it was time that I joined this growing community.

I recently began working on my first novel and am about 30% through the rough draft.  I haven't decided on the name yet, but I have bandied about several ideas.

Thanks

C. Michael Wells


----------



## Alan Spade

Hello, I'm an indie science-fiction and fantasy author. Glad to be here.


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

I am an author that writes fictional children's books!


----------



## TJBlain

Hi. I'm more of an editor than an author at the moment, but hope to join the ranks of published authors soon. In the meantime, I'll continue to read kboards and absorb information like a sponge.


----------



## GeorgeMahood

Hello everyone. I'm an author. I've been reading post on kboards for a while now, but could never remember my login details. Finally got it sorted and this is my first post. I should probably add one of those emoticons now, right?   - there you go


----------



## whistlinphil

I started compiling my transcribed Youtube vlogs a few years ago because I am a funny guy and some of my writing has resulted in being funny. In this wierdly autobiographical vein are my books "Daddyhood" and "Levels of Geekdom." Slightly more serious is my "Embracing Uniqueness" and my memoir/reflection book about being a parking lot volunteer called "Every Church  Needs a Parker."
I started a fantasy novel years ago, but have not gotten around to finishing it.
I have recently decided to go into business for myself providing graphic design and publishing services such as reading and editing. I have helped many friends get stories ready to publish; I should get paid for  it.


----------



## Mike Essex

Awesome idea and it's really impressive to see how many copies some indie authors have sold!


----------



## AlyssaCooper

This is such an inspiring thread! I can't wait to join the list. =)


----------



## travelingjohn69

How would I increase my sales volume?


----------



## KBoards Admin

travelingjohn69 said:


> How would I increase my sales volume?


There's no quick answer to that... try browsing in the threads throughout the Writer's Cafe part of our boards for ideas.


----------



## Michael Parker

I have been around the kindle boards for some time now as a thriller writer, but my latest venture is a complete departure from my usual genre: I have published a religious book. This is a kind of anecdotal account of how and why I became a Christian; much against what i believed was my better judgement, and was certainly not in our plans when my wife and I retired to Spain to enjoy the sun, sea and sangria. The title of the book is 'A Word in Your Ear' (How God changed my retirement plans). The book hasn't been written to achieve significant sales, but more as a kind of legacy to our non-Christian family. They will all get a copy, but whether any of them want to read it is another matter altogether.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I managed to discover this _before_ a year had passed... are you proud of me? Yep, some of us are a little slow.... Anyway, I added myself to the list, despite my sad little sales count.

However, I noticed some people listed in certain milestone groupings belong in much higher ones. For example, in the 100 milestone group, the first couple pages of authors have sales counts that put them in higher groups, sometimes significantly higher. Rather than authors entering both values, how about entering sales count only and then calculating the most-recent milestone?

Anyway, it's a pretty neat feature, and it's fun to see some names & faces that I haven't noticed before.


----------



## SylviaSarno

I'm a new author. Published my first mystery/thriller to great reviews.

http://www.amazon.com/Sufficient-Ransom-Novel-Sylvia-Sarno-ebook/dp/B00J41Y9X0

http://www.sylviasarno.com/20-things-you-didnt-know-about-me/

"The role of religion in tragic circumstances is given a well-crafted twist in this intriguing thriller." --ForeWord Clarion Reviews

*Reader Reviews on Amazon*

"As a fan of the early mystery genre, I found Sufficient Ransom to be an engaging read, compelling, riveting and a real page turner. "
"Great thriller from a hot new author! Great characters, just like people we all know.It hooks you in the opening scene and never lets up."

"In this first novel by Sylvia Sarno, a young child is kidnapped and his distraught, but courageously passionate mother is determined to find him. In this quest, she has to fight her way past vicious thugs, government agencies, unhelpful police, and disabling emotional upheavals."

Sylvia Sarno provides a slew of suspects, some obvious and some not so obvious, weaving an intricate tale of back stories and "possibilities, leaving you guessing all the way to the thrilling end."

"This book was SOOOOOOOO good..... Being a mother, it was a little rough to read, but i was on Ann's side the whole time. No matter how crazy and dumb she was at times!"


----------



## KBoards Admin

Crenel said:


> I managed to discover this _before_ a year had passed... are you proud of me? Yep, some of us are a little slow.... Anyway, I added myself to the list, despite my sad little sales count.
> 
> However, I noticed some people listed in certain milestone groupings belong in much higher ones. For example, in the 100 milestone group, the first couple pages of authors have sales counts that put them in higher groups, sometimes significantly higher. Rather than authors entering both values, how about entering sales count only and then calculating the most-recent milestone?
> 
> Anyway, it's a pretty neat feature, and it's fun to see some names & faces that I haven't noticed before.


Glad you found it! And you are right -- those two fields are redundant. I've made a note to improve that in our next release of the Authors page software.


----------



## Isis O&#039;hara

I am an author of multiple genres.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Isis_Ohara said:


> I am an author of multiple genres.


When you add yourself to the Authors page, just list all of your genres separated by commas. (Make the genres kind of obvious so they'll show up when people search by genre.)


----------



## KingSweden

Just added myself! What a terrific resource.

I have published three science fiction novels so far, and am looking to branch out into other genres.


----------



## Lucian

Hello, I'm an author and I just published my first novel. It's in the thriller genre. If all goes well, there will be five more to join it before I move on to another series.


----------



## Donna-Mae

My book series is about Rebecca Williams and her adventures on the Oregon trail and in the Wyoming Territory in the 1850's.  I love to write and read all about the mid 19th century so I decided to center my books around this time era. I am currently in the works to adding another series to my Western Plains...this will be a continuation of the story and characters that I started with my first book! Sales have been pretty good and I am still excited about publishing!


----------



## jovraca

Hi - I'm an author from Australia and I write (mostly) literary coming-of-age fiction set in 70s and 80s Australia (neither of which are my favourite eras but, for some reason, I love writing about them). I have recently published a book of short stories, have another in editing and I'm reworking an older WIP at the moment. I own a pet supplies store in Melbourne, Australia, and will be self-publishing a children's illustrated book set in the store. Phew, I need more than 24 hours in the day! I'm looking forward to learning a lot here with you.

Jo

http://www.jovraca.blogspot.com


----------



## HarperLin

I write mostly culinary cozy mysteries. One of my series, The Patisserie Mysteries, is based in France. 

I'm also working on a chick lit/contemporary romance series, also based in Paris. The first book should be out in August.


----------



## A.E. Williams

Hi! I am an author who has published both non-fiction technically oriented books, and also am writing a science fiction serial under a pseudonym.



I also have written for blogs, technical journals, etc. over the course of my career.

I am fairly competent at web site creation and administration, but really like the ease of Wordpress.

I found this site from the KDP forums, and it is really very useful!

Thanks!

A.E. Williams


----------



## chima

My name is Marc Chima, and I am a new-ish writer. I've been writing for a great part of my life, but I only recently got the courage to pursue it with more drive. My friend told me about this forum and how it helped motivate him to write more, so I look forward to being inspired as well! 

My current work I'm focusing on is *Xironth* (pronounced 'Shee-ronth'), a young adult series about magic that focuses heavily on action. The story is presented in 3 storylines, with the first storyline 5 books long.

The first 2 books in Xironth (click for the link) are already on sale, and I am currently working on book 3.

I have a great many story ideas that I'm working on as well. I post information on my official website:

http://callmemarc.us

And you can also follow me on twitter at @marc_chima. Thank you!


----------



## Jope

Sup, kboards? I've been writing short fiction for Kindle off and on for several years, but only just now discovered this website and all its resources. Mainly I work in the 'bizarro' genre, but have been known to write in others under various pseudonyms. Part of my problem is that I can't seem to stick to any one pen name.   I just added myself to the authors page and I hope to start engaging with the wonderful community you've all got here.

Cheers!


----------



## Crimson Nuage

*tapping the mic*

Hi, everyone. I was told about KBoards by my fiancee who was doing research on how to handle being the loved one of someone who writes my genre: the NSFW kind. (a.k.a. erotica)

I've released the first three books of my debut series on Amazon since May; however, I do have two other writing personas, and I've been writing under those for 3 years. My first other persona writes detective novels, and the other writes contemporary romance. I've added this name to the KB Author Page, but will wait a little while before adding the other two to the mix.

I look forward to interacting with fellow authors within all genres. It looks like a nice community y'all have here.


----------



## desamo

Hello there. Added my indie data. Like Harvey, done several books worth of non-fiction work-for-hire that I have zero clue how to list (especially for the foreign editions). My first book was published in 1990, though.


----------



## jaxspenser

Happy Labor Day Authors! 

I'm certain most of you will still be working today on this the day you are supposed to take off. Well, I'll be joining you all in a bit. My name is Jax Spenser and I am so grateful to be a part of this great community. I've heard wonderful things from friends and have read several articles siting the magnificence of the KBoards. I'm in if you'll have me.  

I am the author of the HIDE series, which came out a few days ago. I write scifi horror in the YA arena but really it extends up into adult fiction. I'm going to need a few days to get up to speed on how everything works so please forgive me while the learning curve kicks in. 

A pleasure to meet all of you! 

JS


----------



## Gail Hart

Hello fellow authors. I'm a brand new indie-first author. My first book, Confessions of the World's Oldest Shotgun Bride, came out on Monday.

I went to high school with a KBoards moderator, and she's been suggesting I try self-publishing for years - literally years. I finally listened.

I look forward to learning from everyone here. I'll probably lurk at first while I become familiar with the behavioral norms. I don't want to be one of those annoying "authors behaving badly."

Gail Hart


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Gail!

Glad to hear you'e going to become familiar with our "behavior norms."  I'd hate to have to ban you.  I'm scared of your mother.


Y'all be nice to Gail, 'cause, you know...cattle prod.  'Nough said.

Betsy


----------



## suejeff

Hi everyone,

I'm Sue and I write crime thrillers


----------



## Jordan Ervin

Hi everyone!

I'm a new author and I wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. 

For years I wanted to be a writer, though I never really got passed the outlining phase of any idea. In 2011, I was part of a team of writers that wrote a script for a film project that was and still is being shopped around in Hollywood. The project quickly gained nationwide fans and everything was looking great. At the time, I was thinking I'd finally make my break into a writing career as soon as the film was green lit. However, I soon discovered that when you have a team of four writers and multiple investors with millions on the line, everyone wants to dip their hands into what had been a sound story. Instead of being the start of something great, it became quite the frustrating experience. What had been a fresh and popular project took endless months for others to finish, waiting till the ship had sailed to finally complete the first script. One day, in 2012, my wife paused during breakfast and kindly berated me for never writing a book. She encouraged me to write a novel and see what came of it. That night, I wrote the prologue to of what is now my first novel.

Everything finally clicked.

I was the writer, director, cinematographer, and actor. When I finished the first draft of The Crimson Fall, I gave it to some friends and family to hear what they thought. The most common response was something along the lines of this: "You always said you wanted to be a writer, but I never thought it would be THAT good!"

Thank you, I think?

Now that the first book is out, I've had strangers contacting me to say it was their favorite Political Thriller / Collapse book they've ever read. Needless to say, I'm glad I took my wife's advice.

I'm currently working on the sequel and a variety of short stories. I love talking with other authors and look forward to getting to know you all in the future! Best of luck and keep on writing!


----------



## Spec-Fic Author @shahw1

Hello all

I'm a spec-fic author (and freelance ghostwriter) and general forum phobic. But here I am, finally.  Looking forward to getting involved, and already loving all the useful tips.


----------



## Miss Bee

Hello, everyone. I have been lurking for a while and wanted to introduce myself. 

I started writing erotica under the pen name Valery Wynter in November 2013, but I've advanced very slowly. I have sixteen titles out now and I have been seeing regular but small numbers of sales. I have a day job, two kids in middle school and one in college, and I'm a single parent. You can imagine finding time to write is tricky!  

I'm hoping to transition to writing romance eventually, and I am partway through the second draft of my first romance novel. My biggest problem is too many ideas and not enough hours in the day. 

Thanks for letting me be a part of your group.


----------



## CharityT

I've been lurking for just about forever--or at least a while. I decided it was time to un-introvert myself and say hello. I've learned so much from reading the boards, found a fabulous editor, Carol Davis, and some terrific authors to read. 

So, hello, everyone! And thank you. 

Charity


----------



## KBoards Admin

Milestone: our e-book Authors page now has info from over 1,000 authors, who have sold over 47 million ebooks!

47,353,293 e-books sold over 37,350 titles by 1032 authors (updated 10/13/2014 12:01am Pacific time)


----------



## Rouge Poppy

Hello, I'm newly registered but a long time reader of the forum. I've not yet published, but I'm hoping to remedy that soon. 

I have almost finished a short story which I'm hoping to publish soon. I'm also working a three part serial, with the third part of the serial to write. I'd like to publish the first two parts, with a quick follow up with the third. 

I'd like to say a big thank you to the contributors of the boards.


----------



## taiweiland

I'm new. Like straight out of the factory new. Don't even have a website yet. But a chronic lurker, quietly hoovering everyone's wisdom when they're not looking. I'm going to release Episode 1 of my Space opera series, Distant Stars, in December. (Prays to the gods of indie pub that it would go without a hitch).

Looking forward to rubbing shoulders with folks around here!


----------



## Writerly Writer

Question: Why are there some writers with 2,500 as their milestone but it says they've sold over 50,000 books?


----------



## KBoards Admin

ᵹ⃝⃝⃝ᶓ said:


> Question: Why are there some writers with 2,500 as their milestone but it says they've sold over 50,000 books?


Right now authors can edit both of those fields, but there's no cross-check to ensure that the two fields are in sync. I need to add an edit to the code for those two fields... or better yet, have the page automatically select the milestone level based on the books sold.


----------



## Writerly Writer

Harvey said:


> ...or better yet, have the page automatically select the milestone level based on the books sold.


Great idea!


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, I made a change to the Authors setup page... you no longer enter a sales milestone for your ebook sales. Instead, the page sets the milestone level you've achieved based on your entry of your estimated sales.

Also, updated the database to correct everybody's sales milestone levels.

(The sales milestone is one of the filtering options available from the authors page.)

http://www.kboards.com/authors


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Harvey said:


> FYI, I made a change to the Authors setup page... you no longer enter a sales milestone for your ebook sales. Instead, the page sets the milestone level you've achieved based on your entry of your estimated sales.


Awesome!


----------



## KBoards Admin

We are approaching 50 million ebooks sold by KBoards authors. How shall we celebrate that milestone?!!?

As of this morning:
47,040,239 e-books sold over 37,463 titles by 1,057 authors (updated 10/27/2014 12:01am Pacific time)


----------



## Morgan Jameson

I guess I can add myself to the list now that Kindle is live. I'm waiting on my final PoD changes I sent my formatter - recently got the proof copies and went through it. Pretty thrilling to actually hold something you created in your hands!    I have a Discovery promo (first promo) starting today, and hopefully will have the updates in prior to that, and make the PoD live...but I have to work today, so we'll see. This is actually my 3rd book, 2nd isn't finished, and I'm re-editing the first, then will give it back to my agent. I expect a sort of hybrid existence as a writer is she sells that one. I went KDP because traditional publishers won't look at anything over 100K words. Well, the hell with that. I'm not going to ruin the book to satisfy someone's submission guidelines. I have 3 other books in process - hope to have at least 3 up online by spring, but I edit very carefully.


----------



## edbaldwin

Hello fellow authors. It looks like I registered here when I first published and sort of wandered off. I self published my first book, _*Bookman in 1990 and sold about half the print run of 3000. I tried unsuccessfully for twenty years to get subsequent books published. Talk about a stack of rejection letters, I've got 'em. I've had agents and editors, a publishing contract that was lost in a corporate merger, and a movie option that was never executed. So, now I go it alone.

I've been lurking and soaking up wisdom on this blog. So, thanks.

Ed Baldwin*_


----------



## edbaldwin

Sorry, looks like I need to practice with the format icons.  I didn't mean to go bold italics for half the message.

Ed


----------



## deanna c

Now that my indie novella is live, I finally feel like I can join the KB Authors Page! Yay! 
I have 2 traditionally published historical novels, but today I'm celebrating the (soft) release of SHIMMY FOR ME, a contemporary romance novella that is kicking off my California Belly Dance romance series. I'm hoping the print version will show up on Amazon before the official release on Nov. 18, but even if it doesn't, I'm happy as can be to be entering this exciting new indie world.


----------



## Char Mesan

This looks like a great idea. I hope to join that list one day.  For now, just need to get my first sale happening; and learn my away around this site.


----------



## RichardSutton

Sure thing. I've got a few titles out there. I'd be proud to be listed amongst all y'all...


----------



## dmcclure17

Hello everyone. My name is Dan McClure and I write a series of books called the Adventures of Grant Scotland, an entertaining mix of fantasy, mystery and espionage. The first two books have been released and I am currently working on the third.


----------



## IrisCox

Hello all!

I'm Iris and I write smutty erotica   I write other stuff as well, but not released for Kindle as of yet.


----------



## smikeo

Hi all!

My name is Michael Omer. I've written a YA thriller called sleepless which is currently on the Kindle Scout program (6 days more to go...)
I am now working on a sci-fi cop thriller, having a great time with it.

I was really glad to find this forum!


----------



## Petra A. Bauer

Hi everyone,

I'm a writer from Berlin, Germany and published 15 books with German publishers. Now I want to get into selfpublishing (most of my colleagues do it the other way round    ) and I'm glad that I've found this helpful board.

Next step will be to open accounts on amazon.com / amazon.co.uk, for my author page is only on amazon.de by now.

Greetings from Berlin
Petra


----------



## thewitt

My name is TImothy Bond, and I've just published The Watcher's Keep. First volume in The Triadine Saga. It's an epic fantasy and I'm thrilled to bring it to you.

Book II is 50% finished now and will be published before the end of winter.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Celeste Carrara

Hi!
I'm Celeste Carrara I'm from NY and I write erotic romance. I'm a self published author for almost three years now, but am new to this forum. I'm looking forward to being a part of this group.


----------



## hvogel

Hi, I'm a science fiction writer with one novel released. Two other books in the same series are completed, requiring final production work from the (micro) publisher (the aptly named Rampant Loon Press) before they come out. I've also completed a fourth novel featuring new characters and situations. I'm giving my current publisher has first option on that novel, but will probably self publish if he passes on it. My first novel came out last April and ended up spending six weeks on the Kindle Science Fiction Space Opera best sellers list, which pleased me no end.

This is my second take at a career as a writer. I spent the 1980s writing comic books professionally. These days, it seems all the artists want to work on their own material, so my return to writing required a shift to straight prose.


----------



## mythsnake

Hi, 

I'm SF/F writer TL Morganfield and I recently made the move from traditional publishing (with a small publisher) to self-publishing. I've been lurking and learning a whole lot since November, and figured it was time to come out of stealth mode and introduce myself. I'm currently finishing an epic fantasy trilogy set in Toltec Mexico, based on the myths and legends of Topiltzin Quetzalcoatl; the second novel just came out on the 5th of January and I hope to have the final novel published by mid-year. The first book was published by a small publisher in 2013, but they shut their doors at the end of last year, and thankfully returned all my rights to me. After I finish this series, I'm looking to make a move to writing historical romance, specifically set during the Aztec period; I already have one novel completed, but want to finish two more before publishing it.


----------



## LeeSHawke

Hi everyone! Been lurking around for a while and thought I'd join up. Looking forward to hanging out with you all.


----------



## sharonmcgr

It looks like a prestigious group.


----------



## Sarah A Clark

Hi all - I'm an author...one published and two self-published books so far. The published book is doing frustratingly badly with an independent publishing company that doesn't want to promote anything, despite the subject matter - plus size women - being really HOT at the moment. I'm hoping to get my rights back and re-publish it myself...maybe. I've been recommended this forum to help me get to grips with how to sell more than two copies of it in a month!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, folks! Welcome to KBoards!

If you'd like to introduce yourself to the forum, please head over to our Introductions forum, found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,3.0.html

And then, read the first post in this thread (for your convenience, quoted here) so that you can add yourself to our KB Authors page (a listing separate from this thread).



Harvey said:


> Update! Authors can now add themselves to our KB Authors page, regardless of your current sales level.
> 
> Go to *http://kboards.com/authors* to see a list of KB authors, sorted by estimated sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Near the top, there's a link for you to add your own sales data. Each author can only add/edit his own sales data.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.
> 
> Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!
> 
> **************************
> Help!
> 
> Over the years, we've had several fascinating threads showing KB authors who have reached sales milestones (e.g. this outdated list of authors selling 50,000 books or more, and Hugh's thread about authors paying the bills through their book sales, to name just a couple.
> 
> We would like to create an official KB list of best-selling authors, which lists KB authors based on sales milestones. This would be something we would maintain in this forum, and post periodically in our blog. I expect it could get a fair bit of publicity if it's done right.
> 
> I envision this as a listing of authors who have reached the various sales levels of:
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 500,000
> 1,000,000
> 
> Some questions, though...
> 
> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?
> 
> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?
> 
> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?
> 
> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?
> 
> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


----------



## Christopher M. Nilsson

So, how exactly does this adding myself as an author on KB Authors page work?


----------



## kyathasoft

I'm a scifi, fantasy, dystopian, and horror writer.

Kyrathaba Rising


----------



## Lena_Mikado

I also can't figure out how to add myself to the author list - for the life of me LOL


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Lena_Mikado said:


> I also can't figure out how to add myself to the author list - for the life of me LOL


Not sure what steps you tried and/or had problems with, but...

1. Go to: http://www.kboards.com/authors/
2. On that page, click the "authors: add or change your sales info" link near the top-right of the page
3. Complete the form to the best of your knowledge (probably obvious, but "sales" means copies of e-books for which you were paid, so normal sales as well as paid borrows)
4. Click the button near the bottom of the form to submit your data

I'm pretty sure that's all there is to it.


----------



## Lena_Mikado

Crenel said:


> Not sure what steps you tried and/or had problems with, but...
> 
> 1. Go to: http://www.kboards.com/authors/
> 2. On that page, click the "authors: add or change your sales info" link near the top-right of the page
> 3. Complete the form to the best of your knowledge (probably obvious, but "sales" means copies of e-books for which you were paid, so normal sales as well as paid borrows)
> 4. Click the button near the bottom of the form to submit your data
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's all there is to it.


Cheers! I'll do that  I think the sales info confused me - I was just expecting a regular "name, email, website" form. Thank you very much!


----------



## Guest

Hi. I updated my sales figures. I would like to add a photo. How do I do that? Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Annette Drake said:


> Hi. I updated my sales figures. I would like to add a photo. How do I do that? Thanks.


The authors page takes the photo directly from your KBoards profile. You can add a profile picture (also known as an avatar) through this link: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;area=forumprofile


----------



## carlag

Thanks!

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=1508445656


----------



## GregGregPippin

Hi, I am new here too. Just registered onto KB authors page. Hi everyone, great to be here.


----------



## Chinmoy Mukherjee

Added myself in the list, I mainly write books on Software Engineering, Project Management, Android, Innovations, Rules Engine, Knowledge Management, mHealth and Spirituality.


----------



## Stacey T. Hunt

Cool stuff, I definitely have to get on this!


----------



## Guy Antibes

Glad to discover this.  I write fantasy, mostly of the Sword & Sorcery ilk.  However, I'm currently working on a series that takes place in 1905.  It's sort of a historical science fiction paranormal fantasy thriller series.  Not steampunk, though.  So far, fun to write.


----------



## mary_r_woldering

I know you are interested in VERIFIED sales of e-books because it can be tracked and, well, verified. I DO wish I could mention that my best sales are person to person print copies at craft fairs and other gathering places like book fairs where I am able to "sell" with a personal pitch. Even though the print prices range from $22.00 - $25.00 I've still sold nearly 200 that way. I'm not so sure many are reading the books they have bought (because they are big and the subject matter is quite esoteric - not exactly pop fiction)  I just don't know how it could be verified. I might as well say I've sold a million.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mary_r_woldering said:


> I know you are interested in VERIFIED sales of e-books because it can be tracked and, well, verified. I DO wish I could mention that my best sales are person to person print copies at craft fairs and other gathering places like book fairs where I am able to "sell" with a personal pitch. Even though the print prices range from $22.00 - $25.00 I've still sold nearly 200 that way. I'm not so sure many are reading the books they have bought (because they are big and the subject matter is quite esoteric - not exactly pop fiction) I just don't know how it could be verified. I might as well say I've sold a million.


Well, people have tried that...  One reason we ask for ebooks is because this IS a Kindle forum. The main focus for people browsing our forum looking for things to read is ebooks. Welcome to the forum!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for the comments -- you have a point and those hard-copy book sales are certainly no less significant than ebook sales. As the first few pages of this thread show, we went through a lot of community discussion before settling on what information we would collect on the author page. Out of respect for what was more or less a consensus, we made the call of having the page reflect paid ebook sales. 

Part of that rationale: while there are many places that report on overall author sales, one of the distinctive things about KBoards is its focus on the ebook aspects of self-publishing. So reflecting sales numbers specific to ebooks came closest to matching what our little niche is.


----------



## ThePoetJustinB

Hey Everyone,
I am new to Kboards and I just added myself to the KB Authors Page. My sales are a bit amateur compared to people who are frequent members on here but i guess we are all different!


----------



## L.P. Donnelli

This is a great idea. I am going to add my details also.

A million miles away from milestones but I guess we all have to start somewhere (only slightly removed from nowhere for me).


----------



## cjwatterson

Thanks, this is a pretty nice feature. Suspect widespread abuse of the sales rating though!


----------



## jalajmishra

Hello,

I joined Kindle Board just a moment ago. Really nice for kindle e-books.


----------



## Gregory Scott

Have to start somewhere. I am a new author who is in the process of publishing his first piece of work, a novella.


----------



## PurPan73

Published my first book through Amazon and just joined Kboards.  This is a new path in my life.


----------



## Seshenet

I am nearly done with the first draft of my first novel (that I will publish, that is.)

I live in Seattle with my bullseye fluffy tabby named Sheba.

By day I am an Executive Editor in the wellness publishing division of an international company.


----------



## Wiz

Hi there all!
I'm a newbie in every sense of the word....new to being published, new to your forums, etc.
Would anyone please kindly advise how I can set a headshot image next to my author listing here?
Many thanks...have a lovely weekend!
Sandy (downunder)


----------



## Ranga

Hello,

I have recently published my first ebook, a short story collection called Flights of Freedom. 
Here is a link to it.
http://www.crescobooks.com/flights-of-freedom-preview

I am hoping all my friends on this panel will read and give their valued opinion about my book.

Reviews will be appreciated. And sharing in your network/group will be great.

Thanks.

Ranga


----------



## Brian Niemeier

Done and done. This looks like a great community. Glad to be here.


----------



## Gibson Morales

Hi, new author here. Hope to contribute well to this community.


----------



## SDThames

Hello, I'm a new author. I published two legal suspense stories through Kindle earlier this month,

http://www.amazon.com/S.D.-Thames/e/B010YD5MZU/ref=dp_byline_cont_ebooks_1

and now I'm finalizing my first novel, which I hope to publish in late August or early September. Very grateful for all the helpful information on this board and looking forward to contributing and sharing.


----------



## Jack Scripter

I have just joined this community and I'm excited about what the future represents.

I appreciate all the already posted information and I'm looking forward to actively participate in future discussions. Currently I'm starting my first draft for a Space Opera/ Military Space Opera.


----------



## MalcolmRichards

Hey, I'm new to Kboards, looking forward to joining an already thriving community and hoping to connect with other mystery/suspense authors. After publishing my first novel and a novella, I've decided to bite the bullet and start a new mystery series. Book one should be out in October


----------



## kellyzollo

Just joined this community.

I am working on my first draft of my first novel in a series of possibly 5. I'm a little overwhelmed. So much to consider and do. I just booked my cover artist for the novel series. Now I'm wondering about other things like how to get betas and promote the series. I found a wonderful editor who is going to do the series for free for me. Wondering if I have to set up a business as I will be writing under a pen name. Not sure where to go in groups and what not to meet other authors. I'm very excited about this journey though!

The novels are New Adult Contemporary Romance. I do want to be an indie author. I live in Salt Lake City, married with one lovely son at the moment.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

While it's nice to hear from new people, there seems to be ongoing confusion about this thread -- about the _database_ of KB authors -- and where one should introduce themselves (i.e., the Introductions & Welcomes forum). Perhaps the thread (original post) subject could be edited to replace "page" with "database" as a way to help clarify that this is about the database of KB members who have books on the market..


----------



## kellyzollo

Crenel said:



> While it's nice to hear from new people, there seems to be ongoing confusion about this thread -- about the _database_ of KB authors -- and where one should introduce themselves (i.e., the Introductions & Welcomes forum). Perhaps the thread (original post) subject could be edited to replace "page" with "database" as a way to help clarify that this is about the database of KB members who have books on the market..


Thanks for the heads up Crenel I wasn't aware this was the wrong place so I will for sure do another intro on the other board you provided. I saw that others were doing similar introductions here in this thread.


----------



## KDKinney

I'm new to KBoards. I do have two shorts to a sci-fi serial out and my first historical novel published so far. My focus at this time is primarily Young Adult in a variety of genres and I have several finished manuscripts I'm working on polishing and publishing at the moment.

Here's the link to my K.D. Kinney author page with everything I've published so far:

http://www.amazon.com/K.D.-Kinney/e/B010TQUD8I/ref=dp_byline_cont_ebooks_1


----------



## A Dark Path

Hi! I am the author of several books, including Carmilla: The Wolves of Styria, The Cthulhu Child, and The Damnation Game.


----------



## Liam Davies

I guess I'd better introduce myself and make my first post. I'm Liam and I write horror, dark fantasy and absurdist fiction. I've been looking for a great author forum for a while now and hadn't realised this was a place, until now. Anyway, seems like a good place to promote and make acquaintances with like minded folk.

So here goes…

Hello  

I've a few books out, as detailed in the signature (The Shadow Intermission; Adventures in Bedsit; Bugger All Backwards) and more to follow.

Liam


----------



## J.C.Thomas

I am new here and I can't figure out how to create a page for my book. I have just submitted my manuscript to my editor for a developmental edit -  hoping to be ready to publish within 6 months! I have been working on my book for 6 years so it's quite a far ways into its journey... can anyone help me? How do I create a book page?? Is it possible to create a book page if I have not yet published through KDP?

Thanks!  JT


----------



## paigemarcella

Hi Everyone-  I am Paige, and I write soft speculative novels.  I am also New Author- I just published my first book, "Compliant" on Kindle last week.  I look forward to learning and sharing with the community!


----------



## C F WELBURN

Hello... Just another new sheep to the fold, but already bolstered by the sound advice gleaned from those more travel-stained than I. Here's to a hopefully fruitful relationship. Cheers! C.


----------



## kokomospirates

Hi All:
I wanted to thank you all for taking the time and reading over my message. I am very new to this about writing my marketing book. I am looking to get some advice on how to market this book and what directions I should head in. I have been a restaurant marketing for 10.5 years and I want to offer my knowledge on how to build your restaurant. The problem I see out in the internet is how to books on restaurant marketing [/color]for ranging from $3.99 to $25.00. What I want to offer is the whole package for like $375.00 in a book but I am not sure if anyone will pay that kind of price for a good marketing book. I want to hand over to the owner how to make $300,000.00 gross in a year. I was wondering if anyone could give me any guide line if I should break the book up or just sell if whole. I am new to this site its seems a bit over whelming any advice for a new author.
Much Appreciated
God Bless and Take Care


----------



## Chris.Stoesen

Just looking for a place to introduce myself. I found this site through the book _Sell Your Book: 75 Ebook Promotion Sites that Increase Amazon Sales_. It looks like a nifty place. So far I am still a newbie at this. I have a novel (CSS Appomattox) and a short story (The Home) up on Amazon but hope to add more in the near future.


----------



## Elysae

Hi all,

I'm a newly self published author, just trying to gather as much knowledge as I can to improve my chances of success.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Hi everyone; I'm a newish author. Wasn't having any success with traditional publishing, so I'm going it alone.

I'm so glad to be here. I've no real idea what I'm doing, but I'm excited. 

I've published some Regency romances, and a romantic mystery.

Currently I'm attempting a time travel romance.


----------



## Regan OLeary

Thanks for this spot!


----------



## Little Dorrit

Working on my first book in a new series....


----------



## Penelope Redmont

I've been self-publishing for a while: dabbling. Not sure what to write, or even whether I can write.

But the more I write, the more I enjoy it. So I've decided to take publishing seriously, and see where this path leads.


----------



## akasaradonati

Hello, everyone. Very new here, but I thought I'd provide one more point of view on this.  

I don't want to know about my sales figures. My agent and whatever editor I'm working with at any point in time know that unless I break into the NYT top ten (something that hasn't happened) I just don't want to hear anything about numbers.  Every once in a while my agent will say something like, 'your numbers are--' and I stop her. 

It would be too easy to become focused on numbers and distracted by them. I second guess myself enough as it is, and I don't need another way to procrastinate about actually writing.  

Like every other published novelist who doesn't live in the stratosphere, I have to invest a lot of my own time and energy in marketing a new book (my last novel came out on 9/1, and the whole marketing thing is just now calming down, a little, after four months).  I have no choice, as Penguin and Putnam and Berkley just won't do the heavy lifting any more, but I can say with assurance that my writing suffers greatly in the months where I have to go into marketing mode.  

And here's the bottom line: There's nothing really that I can do, once the horse has left the barn. Watching the numbers rise or fall doesn't help anything, and can be pretty detrimental. The same goes for watching other people's numbers. Even more so, probably. I am happy to wish other authors well, and I mean that. But I want to know about their numbers even less than I want to know about my own.

For what it's worth.


----------



## Jarmitagetheauthor

I'm new here but am eager to jump in with both feet. I've achieved a lot of my ambitions on my never-ending bucket list but I'm still a billion miles from getting a best selling book. (It's not looking likely that I'll win an Oscar or have a number one hit single either) still you don't know unless you try huh? I'm selling books which is still very exciting. I suppose if I do get a best selling book, I'll just have to work on my terrible tuneless singing voice.


----------



## mijls4

All ebooks only $1.50
Vilmo's Wrath: Deglon Blood Book 1= http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010UJLFFE
She craved excitement. She wanted companionship, but she never expected to have to fight so hard to get it. On Nora's 21st birthday, she discovers that being gifted is not all that she'd hoped it would be. As she is forced to quickly learn her place in the unforgiving world that her father shielded her from, she realizes that her long life of solitude was not as horrible as she thought.
Learning the ways of her new life comes naturally, but staying alive has proven to be almost impossible. Following the love of her life, Robbie, on a journey to save their children-the young couple finds that there is no escaping their fate. Life drags Robbie and Nora into the depths of darkness, causing more heartache than any one being should have to endure and pain that only death can heal.
Survyve: Deglon Book 2 = http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O5P9Q3S
In a world of destruction and chaos caused by the taken-those who have been possessed by evil-young and gifted Nathan Wallace finds unexpected hope when he meets Miranda, a striking and uniquely gifted woman. They bring together a group of gifted and non-gifted alike, calling themselves Moligon warriors and fighting to restore the peace. Nathan comes to terms with being a Deglon-a very rare creature-as he learns about his origins, grapples with time travel and memory loss, and navigates a reality where he can commune with the dead. Dark secrets are revealed, long lost relatives are reunited, lovers are torn apart, and survival is the only law in this epic Fantasy.
Time's Fury: Deglon Blood Book 3= http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015VI1YYQ
The vicious hunt for Deglon blood continues. Drake was born possessed by the most deadly demon there is. Every day he struggles to contain the beast that promises to control his Deglon soul. For years, he held the beast down, never weakening, and always showing to be more dominate. Until he meets Skylar. Almost killing her makes him question if he could ever lover her.
Most regret the chances they didn't take, the love they took for granted, or the decisions they shouldn't have made. If you could do it over again, would you? Samuel did, and it was the worst mistake of his life. A jump through time to save his family has brought hell upon Samuel. A battle for life is no surprise for a Deglon, but for Samuel--it's a race against time to ensure that his that his family is reborn.
About the author: Lachesha W.B.
I am a mother and wife that loves to look on the other side of life. I see things a bit differently than most and take pride in being different. I write about my dreams, allowing my unique individuality to shine. Sometimes it's incredible and at other times it's not, either way its mine, and more often than not I am exceptionally pleased with my work. To me, fiction writing shows me a bit of mercy from reality. With my writing, I can bring to life how I see things in my dream world. I discover excellence that most overlook, beauty in what others find hideous, and discover peace when life is wild. People say a fiction story is merely a story that is made strictly from ones creative energy, I accept fiction as shrouded truth that enhances the creative ability.
My writing is very different than most. I am very proud of that. So many feel that unless you follow certain rules, there is no way a good story can be written. I, of course, don't agree. I think writing is an art and I also think that every piece should be unique. Some of my stories are written in present tense, which some people despise. I don't care. Why? Because, I believe that just because others don't doesn't mean that no one should. I do things that others won't because I know I can make it work. Not because I can't complete things the way other writers do. Why fit in when I can stand out?


----------



## ctsuhako1

Interesting. I had no idea our sales were counted in that way.


----------



## LRWLee

I'm new to KBoards and stumbled on this post. I'd like to add myself to the KB Authors Page, but can't figure out how to do so... Every time I click the link in this thread, it takes me to a page to update my sales, which I'd be happy to do if I could only get an Author page first. Could someone please shed light on my quandry?


----------



## dkhamilton

Hi everyone!  I'm very new to KBoards.  (This is only my second post.   )  I found this thread, and I'd like to add myself to the authors page, but I'm not sure how to do so.  Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Anyway, a little about me:  I'm a relatively new self-published author under the pen name D. K. Hamilton.  Feel free to call me Lyndsay.  I published my debut novel, The Other Side of Later, on Amazon last spring.  I'm still trying to feel my way through the self-publishing world and I look forward to connecting with everyone here.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

For those not sure how to add yourselves to the KB Authors database, you should be able to just:
[list type=decimal][*]Go here: http://www.kboards.com/authors/setup.php[*]Under "Author Name(s)" type your name[*]Under "Author Page" either leave it blank or type (or copy/paste) the URL of your Amazon Author page (if you have one; if you don't, leave this field blank)[*]Repeat the previous two steps if necessary for pen names[*]Enter your sales data ("sales" in this context equals _e-book_ sales + paid KU/KOLL borrows, although Amazon has made the latter impossible to accurately determine)[*]Enter the date your first book was published and the number of books you have[*]Add any optional info you want to include[*]Click the "update" button[/list]
Note, I'm basing that on what I'm seeing while logged in to my account which already has author data, so things may be slightly different if the interface changes after data is in the system. Also, I don't have pen names, so I'm just assuming that's what the extra fields are for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RyanStevens

Hi everyone! 

I've been following this forum for a very long time (since I started self-publishing) and I found threads which have been very useful. I publish nonfiction books and right now I am working on my 7th book (which I hope to finish by the end of 1st January). 

I've used a lot of strategies, adverts, websites, etc. and I feel like it's my duty to be part of this forum, as I've been reading a lot of useful posts from here. This is my first post, so.. I'll talk to you guys soon.


----------



## LRWLee

Crenel said:


> For those not sure how to add yourselves to the KB Authors database, you should be able to just:
> [list type=decimal][*]Go here: http://www.kboards.com/authors/setup.php[*]Under "Author Name(s)" type your name[*]Under "Author Page" either leave it blank or type (or copy/paste) the URL of your Amazon Author page (if you have one; if you don't, leave this field blank)[*]Repeat the previous two steps if necessary for pen names[*]Enter your sales data ("sales" in this context equals _e-book_ sales + paid KU/KOLL borrows, although Amazon has made the latter impossible to accurately determine)[*]Enter the date your first book was published and the number of books you have[*]Add any optional info you want to include[*]Click the "update" button[/list]
> Note, I'm basing that on what I'm seeing while logged in to my account which already has author data, so things may be slightly different if the interface changes after data is in the system. Also, I don't have pen names, so I'm just assuming that's what the extra fields are for.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Crenel, Thanks SO much!!! That works and I'm now seeing a note to the side: "Use this form to update your e-book sales info, which will include you in our KB Bestselling Authors list." I don't know if missed that or whether it was just added. That comment makes it much more clear that filling out the form will accomplish being added. Many thanks!! Linda


----------



## Mary Papas

Hi everyone! Happy to find you all!  

I am Mary Papas, an author of short stories and flash fiction stories (love the fast pace and how better everything is in terms of organisation and development when you have to write in fewer words).  All my books can be found on Amazon ( I have 6 so far).  I added my info in the author's page.


----------



## Mary Papas

I wanted to say 2 anthologies of mine are currently on sale, only $0.99! 

Murder: Horror Flash Fiction Stories. A variety of subtle, weird, planned, impulsive murders to read! http://amzn.to/1NwHD16

14 Twisted Tales to Enthrall. 14 dark stories about twisted characters, living twisted lives. http://amzn.to/1Pdvcre


----------



## P.E. Padilla

Thanks, Crenel. I'm a noob, so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## X_Scripted

I'll have to look at this when I get off work.


----------



## AndrewSeiple

Hello, folks! I've been writing superhero fiction with an eye to publish it for a year now, and last July I finally took the plunge! It's been an interesting six months since then...

I learned about KBoards last week or so. Seems right up my alley, so here I am. I went ahead and updated the Authors Database with my info.

Looking forward to chatting with all of you!


----------



## CW Scott

Hello,

Long time lurker here. Have only been posting for about a week.

I have been writing for the last five years, but didn't publish until this past December.  

I appreciate all the help and info Writer's Cafe has provided!


----------



## LouisRakovich

If my book is free, what do I put in "estimated sales?"


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

LouisRakovich said:


> If my book is free, what do I put in "estimated sales?"


The sales counts are just for sales, so free copies of books aren't included. If the book has never sold and has only been given away, it would not be included in your sales count at all.

(This isn't my decision, I'm just summarizing information earlier in the thread -- but it does make sense to me to retain the literal meaning of "sales" since giving and selling are two different things.)


----------



## Cindy Rinaman Marsch

Pages are really frustrating - I keep getting a database error when trying to create an Author Page, and last night I had similar troubles with trying to add a book with that functionality.


----------



## Susanna Shore

Cindy Rinaman Marsch said:


> Pages are really frustrating - I keep getting a database error when trying to create an Author Page, and last night I had similar troubles with trying to add a book with that functionality.


I've been getting the database error message since yesterday too. Glad to know I'm not alone in this.  Does the site have a tech support I can report it to?


----------



## AndrewSeiple

I just got that error myself. It seems to have wiped my entry.

Tsk, and here I was going to update to 1000 sales! That killed the buzz a bit.


----------



## Dragonwriter11

Hi,

I just tried to update my numbers, and not only did I get a database error, but my information seems to have disappeared completely! I'm not listed under Urban Fantasy any longer. It would be easy enough to duplicate the info, but I continue to get the database error after several days of trying. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## going going gone

ditto, tried to update my entry (about to crest 25K sales, too!) and it wiped. I'll check back in a week (if I remember. Soooo much to do in admin tasks, so little time.)


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

I want to do this eventually. My sales are embarrassingly low right now, because I'm just starting out and I'm advertising/selling on my own and with help from my family, which I've found to be incredibly hard. But when I have some good sales, I definitely want to do this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks,

Sorry I haven't posted here but we are aware of the problem and are working on it.  Sorry about the inconvenience.

Betsy


----------



## Jennifer Morse

First post. While Jennifer Morse is busy with her next book I do the marketing and media business. I did co author our first endeavor Redemption's Warrior.

We have been actively writing, publishing and promoting for about 18 months. I must admit the Self Publishing ebook only path is as daunting as the agent query/rejection route. Like most non agented authors we have tried it all..so I thought. Looking around on this site I see we/I have just stuck a toe into the pond. 

I am looking forward to both learning and sharing with you more seasoned authors. 

Bill Mortimer


----------



## Andy Mulberry

First post! I'm slightly overwhelmed by the forum, but will slowly wade deeper... I'm an author of MG and soon YA as well. For my latest young adult manuscript I'm giving Kindle Scout a try, which is slightly scary


----------



## dorihoxa

hey guys! first post on this thread. I self-published my first book just yesterday! So now I'm here and I'm trying to add myself on the author page. It works well and it says that the info was successfully updated, but I can't find myself anywhere when I search. Anybody knows why?


----------



## kanundra

dorihoxa said:


> hey guys! first post on this thread. I self-published my first book just yesterday! So now I'm here and I'm trying to add myself on the author page. It works well and it says that the info was successfully updated, but I can't find myself anywhere when I search. Anybody knows why?


You are doing better than me I can't seem to find anything at the moment, lol


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

dorihoxa said:


> It works well and it says that the info was successfully updated, but I can't find myself anywhere when I search. Anybody knows why?


Are you searching by your name (or pen name), or just browsing by genre or milestone? Searching by name is probably fastest (most direct). If you're already doing that, is there more than one screenful of results? You might need to use the navigation links near the upper-right of the list to page through the results.


----------



## Luke Winters

Hi all.

First post. I'm hoping to publish later this year, so will add myself then!

Luke


----------



## Guest

Hey,

New to this forum. Will be published in June. It's been a pretty intense couple of months editing and marketing. I'm annoyed I didn't find this forum before now!

Nova


----------



## Guest

Thanks Jeff


----------



## lsj says no to tos

Hello all, just wanted to introduce myself . . . I put up a small collection of short fiction at the beginning of March to figure out How It All Works, as it looks like my trilogy-in-progress is not going to find a traditional home. Hope to have something else out before the end of the year, if not the first book of the trilogy then a two-novella project I'm about halfway through now. Looking forward to learning from everyone!

Cheers,

L.S.


----------



## Dhewco

I'm new to kboards, but I thought I'd drop in a note about my joining. As it says in my sig, I'm the author of Humanity...well, you can read the rest, lol. Anyway, good to be here. If you like scifi, feel free to browse the first couple chapters if you have the time and inclination. 

Not here for that, but I'd be remiss if I didn't bring it up, lol. 

Thanks,

David


----------



## fsandsfauthor

Just getting started with self publishing fiction and Kindle. My science fiction novel, Contact, Again, (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E82X502) just went live last night. The real challenge now is to forget about it and focus on the next wip. I've tried to set realistic expectations of income (a latte per month). I guess which ever way it goes, I'll be surprised.

Although this is my first SF novel, I've been involved with self publishing for a number of years. I've written two non-fiction books, both targeting the recreational flight simulation hobby crowd. I had both books printed as trade paperbacks and handle fulfillment out of my home. After all, who actually really needs to put their car in the garage? I handle the sales transactions through my website (www.mikesflightdeck.com) with the help of paypal. All in all, that approach has worked fairly well, but it's time consuming and I'm tired of it. Also, the flight sim hobby community seems to have contracted over the last few years, perhaps in part because Microsoft discontinued the MS Flight Simulation franchise. In any case, it seemed time for a change.

A year ago or so, I realized I had roughly 100,000 words in notes and partially written chapters spread across seven (eight?) stories, and that I was making almost no progress on any. So, I focused on just one and finally finished it. Now, on to book 2.


----------



## James Hsu

Hey guys! New to these parts but I've been lurking for a few months now. I've benefited from a great wealth of knowledge on here and hope I can eventually help others, too.

I'm a part-time writer. I just spent 7 months writing about my 20-year competitive journey with a fantasy card game called "Magic: The Gathering." After 7 months of writing, editing, writing again, I've released the book on Amazon in both paperback and Kindle.

I have been pleasantly surprised at how easy it is to self-publish, from a logistics standpoint. As a former Amazon employee, I never knew all this stuff from the lens of the indie author. But it's been incredibly informative.

Enough rambling for now. I hope that I can be a regular member on this forum and learn from all of you! I have much to learn 

Cheers,
James


----------



## sjoss

I'm Sharon Joss. 
Been a member for a while, but lurking. 

I write primarily supernatural mystery/thriller, urban fantasy, paranormal, and horror, mostly all smooshed together. A little science fiction. Starting to get a little traction in sales while I ramp up my production efforts and thread my way through indie marketing. This forum is jam packed with information, but I wasn't ready for it earlier.  Now I'm less intimidated and more inspired.


----------



## noeticpulp

I've been lurking for a bit. Thought I'd finally say hi.

Friend and I published our first coproject in April. Hoping to have my first solo novel out in July.

So, um, 'Hi!'


----------



## ceejread

Hi All!

First post. I only ventured onto the kboards in the last few weeks, but have been writing for years. I'm a master of the works-in-progress but when it comes to finishing and publishing, I'm not quite there yet! Been reading loads of great advice in the threads, so hopefully it leaves me too excited to NOT publish.

I'm a digital marketer and editor in my day life, so I'm looking forward to the promotion side of things... just need to stop starting new stories!

CJ


----------



## Quarrystories

Hi, all!

I'm a long-time lurker and so grateful for everything I'm learning here. Thanks to all those generous souls who share their knowledge with us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Quoting the OP to clarify the reason for the thread, thanks!

For introductions, please go to our Introductions forum:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,3.0.html



KBoards Admin said:


> Update! Authors can now add themselves to our KB Authors page, regardless of your current sales level.
> 
> Go to *http://kboards.com/authors* to see a list of KB authors, sorted by estimated sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Near the top, there's a link for you to add your own sales data. Each author can only add/edit his own sales data.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.
> 
> Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!
> 
> **************************
> Help!
> 
> Over the years, we've had several fascinating threads showing KB authors who have reached sales milestones (e.g. this outdated list of authors selling 50,000 books or more, and Hugh's thread about authors paying the bills through their book sales, to name just a couple.
> 
> We would like to create an official KB list of best-selling authors, which lists KB authors based on sales milestones. This would be something we would maintain in this forum, and post periodically in our blog. I expect it could get a fair bit of publicity if it's done right.
> 
> I envision this as a listing of authors who have reached the various sales levels of:
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 500,000
> 1,000,000
> 
> Some questions, though...
> 
> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?
> 
> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?
> 
> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?
> 
> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?
> 
> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


----------



## dianenewbill

I think it is a good idea, but you would need something like screen shots...or something to verify the actual sales.


----------



## traceya

Hey everyone,
I'm Tracey Alley, otherwise known as Trace    I used to be a regular member here but life kind of got in my way for a while but I'm back with a vengeance    I write predominantly fantasy fiction but am experimenting with other genres and hoping to release a crime thriller around the beginning of next year.  I also have a series of children's books I'm working on and another fantasy series that sort of carries on from my currently published series 'The Witchcraft Wars' that I'm hoping will start rolling out a bit later in the year.  Right now I'm concentrating on doing a full re-edit and reworking of 'The Witchcraft Wars' which will have some all new added content and hopefully be a much better edition than the current one.

So basically that's my hello and I hope to get to know everyone better over time


----------



## sovknight

Hello everyone.  My name is Nic.  I'm a newly-self published author (as of last year) with one book behind me and a second on the way soon.  Didn't sell very well on my first time (not very good at marketing) and I'm really looking forward to becoming part of this community and learning from all the experienced people here.  Hope to talk to all of you soon.  

My first book is just a short novella.  Fits pretty squarely into the horror/drama genre.


----------



## Moticom

New to all of this, just added myself.


----------



## ZachJones

Hi, folks!

My name is Zachary Jones, and I'm a newly self-published (as of May this year) science fiction author. This is my obligatory first post so I can unlock my forum avatar and signature.


----------



## Big Shawn

Hello guys my name is Norman R.Colson I'm a brand new writer trying to make a name for myself. My first E-book/novel "The Origin of Aaron Jackson" was released in April 28th.









It's a very good crime story, made a few sales, lots of free ones but for all the people reading I've only gotten 5 reviews... I need more. Lowered the price down to 99cents...


----------



## The reader

Hey You all! My name is Rich Douglas. I am an author of several novels, including a series of Vampire novels.

My current novel is on Kindle Scout. It is called "The Time Pendant." Check out a section of it here: https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30LG7VV1Z3H5M

If you like it, please nominate it!


----------



## Deborah Osment

Hello to all of you wonderful people. I am the author of a stand-alone, a 2-volume set (is that a duology), and a trilogy. My trilogy is called "The Peter and The Wolf Trilogy" and its first volume is currently on Kindle Scout. Read an excerpt then nominate it here https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2VR2J43ESMK0D.

Thank you.

Lovely to meet you all.

Deborah


----------



## smashthegamestate

Done!


----------



## NaydenKostov

Hello everyone!
My name is *Nayden Kostov * and from an avid reader, I have just become an author 
You all seem a great community, will do my best to fit in and contribute.
Will announce really soon a free promotion of my trivia book _1123 Hard To Believe Facts_. 
Cheers!


----------



## evorath

Hello everyone. My name is Joseph Macolino. I am a full-time writer online and author of the epic fantasy Evorath series. I am looking to connect with out indie authors and get the word out there about my books more. Looking forward to checking out these forums.


----------



## Kay7979

My Kindle Scout campaign just went live today. I've found many helpful posts at the Writers' Café and have been reading avidly. For all of you who post here, thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/2CWJHGB0KI4FW


----------



## Rick Partlow

Hi.  I'm Rick Partlow, I live in central Florida, USA, and I've been self-published on Amazon since July of 2011, when I released my first two SF novels:  Duty, Honor, Planet and Birthright.
I've since released two sequels for each of those as well as a short story collection, and I released the Duty, Honor, Planet trilogy as a collection, for a total of eight releases.
My latest was the third book in the Birthright series, titled Enemy of My Enemy.

Nice to meet y'all.


----------



## KaylaKrantz

This is an awesome concept!


----------



## C M Newton

Hello.
I've just got my debut novel onto Amazon. It's a crime thriller. I love to write, but I'm not so keen on the book promoting . I do love to read also, so I'll be reading plenty of books by the new authors. (Well we have to stick together don't we?). I'd welcome any feedback. I'm looking forward to joining in at the authors forum.


----------



## Psiwriter

Hi, all, a true pleasure to join in the conversation.

I'm Brian Jaybush and along with my son/co-author, Timothy, I write science fiction, fantasy, and paranormal novels under the name B. T. Jaybush. Been at it for going on two years now, with 5 books available on Amazon and elsewhere. Look forward to meeting and greeting all of you through this forum!


----------



## servo

Hi,

My name is I.J.Smith, I am a writer of all genres apart from erotic. 
I have a very successful zombie series called Dead & Alive and a new start to a series called Knights of the Dead.

This is my author page with all my books listed: amazon.com/author/ijsmith

Also my new release is having a party and there is a chance to win a brand new kindle loaded with books: https://www.facebook.com/groups/897713173670908/?ref=bookmarks

I hope you will pop over and have a chat sometime


----------



## Zahra

This is extremely overwhelming. I feel like I have come across this too late. But it is better late than never! 
I recently self published a book of poems. I've had a blog with poetry and illustrations but was urged by many to write it as a book. 
My sole purpose was that the content resonate with others and hopefully drop a little water into the fast drying pool of poetry in this age.

My name is Zahra, and my book of poems is called Spring Delusions: Chaotic poems of Despair and Blooming Hope.

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Delusions-Chaotic-Despair-Blooming-ebook/dp/B01M15TQF4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1475253800&sr=8-1&keywords=spring+delusions


----------



## matt1968uk

Hi, my name is Matt and I'm from the UK. I'm a psychologist and released my book - Overcome Anxiety: A Self Help Toolkit for Anxiety Relief and Panic Attacks' a few weeks ago. It's selling surprisingly well in the UK (surprising to me anyway). I get the impression that non-fiction books are a little easier to target with keywords than fiction books. However, I'm struggling to get sales in the US, although I am working on it (like everyone else I guess).


----------



## 9 Diamonds

Hi

Great to be added to this page. Looking forward to sharing experiences as a Kindle publisher.

G


----------



## urbanraven

Hiya,

Just adding myself to the list. Have one published work, currently working on another.


----------



## keemaniaJ

I recently joined WATTPAD and i would like some tips on my book here's what i got so far :

https://www.wattpad.com/story/86226867-amour


----------



## mediamst

Just finished first publishing. Ebook is up waiting on the Createspace review.

Very excited to have my first book completed!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I like to know your interests. I am nonfiction author of self-help and spiritual series. some of my books are at the links below.
_____________________
HEALTHY and SPIRITUAL life is a gift to be cherished every moment. If interested, please feel free to check&#8230; Thanks. http://amzn.to/dMBLWW http://goo.gl/XE97WR http://bit.ly/e7orNO http://bit.ly/1kZ05hM


----------



## AkariaGale

Hey guys, I first self-published in 2014, but just got around to kboards this year. About to release my second book. Wish I could writer faster!


----------



## mooderino

Hi,
Just released the fourth book in my series 'How To avoid Death On A Daily Basis' which is a fantasy tale of dragons and magic and what have you. Nice to be here.
All the best,
V. Moody


----------



## TracyBuchanan

Hey everyone! I'm published with HarperCollins in the UK and after my novel hit the no 1 Amazon UK spot last year (and seeing a small % of the money generated by those sales!), I started wondering: is there more to life than being 'traditionally published'. So I'm starting to explore independent publishing... just as a possibility... I'm still a little terrified about it all but something in my gut tells me this might be the route for me (maybe as a 'hybrid' author, so some books with a mainstream publisher, others independently...). 

Anyway, excited about discovering more via these boards.


----------



## smkoch

I'm Sara, I've published a few things on Amazon under Sara Hotchkiss (rock star romance and alien romance) and am about to debut my first m/m romance under the name S.M. Koch:
In Search Of...
an email-order husband novella

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M4OUUNF/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477670354&sr=8-1&keywords=S.M.+Koch

I've been on Scribophile and was referred to Kboards.


----------



## CarryCockburn

Hi Everyone

First post on KBoards. I'm Carry Cockburn and my stories have been published on Amazon since 2012. Nice to meet you all and hope to have some intersting conversations!
Have a good day.

Carry


----------



## kenbritz

Hello everyone. Newcomer or latecomer to KBoards, depending on perspective. Assume the former since I'm not published yet. I'm writing a SF trilogy, the first of which will be released before the end of the year.

It's been an interesting road to becoming an author. Nice to meet everyone, and I'll be browsing the boards a bit....

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Anthony James

Good Morning, Good Afternoon or Good Evening,

I'm Max Anthony and I am new to the self-publishing world, having just had my first foray into the wild and wonderful arena of Amazon KDP with my two books called Tan Skulks and To Steal from a Demon. They're in a humorous vein, with a bit of stabbing and the odd wizard thrown in there.

Max


----------



## Kay7979

Hi, I just published my first book, a fantasy novel, on October 28th. It was a former Kindle Scout submission. The KBoard community has been a great help to me.


----------



## Laran Mithras

Hello all!

Lotsa books, just here to read and maybe participate in the Kindle page read issue thread.


----------



## mrsophisticated

Hello just saying hi to everyone I am a newcomer as well


----------



## JennyOBrien

Oh dear oh dear oh dear,

Just noticed this thread 
I'm an author, working on my sixth, which will be published Spring 2017


----------



## WanderessAly

New author with 4 novellas and 1 full length novel with 2 more full lengths on the way.

A Canadian living down under in sunny Sydney. Excited to be here, looks like lots of resources to absorb and brains to pick.


----------



## C_Franklin

Hello all, my name is Chuck and I'm a writer.  I have heard several other writers talk about the benefits of joining the community here on KBoards so I decided to check it out.  I look forward to slogging through the journey of writing with you all.  I'm happy to be here.  And Merry Christmas!


----------



## rphwrites

Hello! Long-time lurker, first-time poster. I'm a paranormal mystery author. I have around 20 books out, if you count my boxed sets. Been publishing since 2003. Happy to be here!


----------



## C. J. Sears

C. J. Sears here, author of _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_, and proud to add myself to the KBoards author list. I've gotten to know you guys a bit during my Kindle Scout campaign and I'm glad to be a part of a supportive and informative community.


----------



## M.A. Kohain

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## racer99

Making my first post so I can complete my profile


----------



## ShaneRamey

Hi, I'm Shane Ramey, and I just published my first novel, The Putt-Putt.  This is my first post here.


----------



## Amelie.B

Hey,
been a lurker, but thought it might be time to become a more active member.
Especially since I plan to finally hit publish in 2017.
Happy new year every one and to a fantastic 2017!


----------



## Fented

trial post


----------



## DTyner

Will do. I'm trying to figure this board out.


----------



## ClaudiaStone

Hi everyone,

My name is Claudia Stone and my debut novel "Proposing to a Duke" is due out the end of January 2017.


----------



## timothymayer

Hello:
First time poster here. I'm a full-time writer who ghosts most of the time, but I have my own books on Kindle, as you can see.


----------



## Mimi Emmanuel

Hi Everyone, Happy New Year!
I wrote a few books last year on faith, health and book publishing, and am figuring out what to do this year.
My last book was called The Holy Grail of Book Launching.

Enjoy your writing journey.

You can find me on www.a,azpm.com/author/mimiemmanuel and www.mimiemanuel.com


----------



## Mimi Emmanuel

Such a brilliant idea! Love it!


----------



## arusha topazzini

Hello,
I have just joined this forum. and i am writing my first post, so that i can complete my profile.
Thank you,
Arusha.


----------



## Goldpencil

Hi guys, ive placed my book up for nomination.


----------



## Jo Ho

Hi, new to kboards and to indie publishing too with my first novel, Wanted now on Amazon though I'm not new to writing - I'm a professional screenwriter and created the BBC TV series, Spirit Warriors.  I've also just published two of my screenplays, Monkey Nut Tales and Spore.  Hope to make new friends and learn from you all on here


----------



## DW Hill

Glad to be here. I am DW Hilland have a couple novels on Amazon. A coming of Age superhero novel that is doing well, "Girl Wanted: Apply in Person. Also a murder thriller that is on a free promo for a few more days, Deadline for Vengeance. Hopefully I can add something to the group...I know I will learn from all of you.


----------



## kstjshin

Hello!
My name is Kathryn St. John. New author and just found my way here. Well, technically I was told about it back in November and I signed up but then I forgot all about it because there was a lot going with the holidays.   Still figuring out to navigate and all. I have 2 books published - Night's Treasure and Psyche and I'm working on a 3rd. To be honest, I'm not happy with my covers but it was the best I could do with 0 funds available to me. It's my hope to get them professionally done in the future. I'll use the next couple years to upgrade everything from covers to social media to website.  But for now...

Anyway, my books are available on Amazon. Happy reading and writing!


----------



## josephpreacher

Hey ya'll,
I signed up for kboards a while ago, but think I'll try to be more active now. I'd love to meet some other authors. I feel like I've been on this indie journey on my own for a while, learning what I can. Now I'm ready to be social. My first book is Jubilee: Heist to Erase Debt http://bit.ly/jubilee-heist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregjgordon

This top author board is a great idea! I added myself but I am at the bottom of the list as I have just started this journey.

We have distributed roughly over 1000 free copies of our ebooks. I was involved in a ebook that distributed over 100,000 in the last 4 years that was a multiple editor project.

My first ebook I have officially released on my own is: The Following of Christ - http://bookShow.me/B06VTTV85K

My book launch page is: https://booklaunch.io/gregjgordon/58aa9e3278e33e39123cb4b9

Looking forward to connecting with other authors and learning more about self-publishing and distributing kindle books.


----------



## John Claudio

Hi. I wrote a little 27 page poem/rant/essay and published it on Kindle called The Poetry Manifesto. If you like prose poetry or Henry Miller, you might like it.

 [URL=https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JGAMBXO]https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JGAMBXO [/url]

Don't read the description. I was sloshed when I wrote it. And still in my 30's. It will just piss you off.

Warning you.

Anyways, I just submitted my first novel to Kindle Scout and I am awaiting acceptance still.


----------



## botolo

Hello all,

I am helping my lovely wife to promote her debut romance novel, Looking for Clara, and I am enjoying this board a lot. It's very informative and full of inspiration. If you have time, check my wife's book!

https://www.amazon.com/Looking-Clara-friendship-romance-sellers-ebook/dp/B01MT8NE99/ref=sr_1_1_twi_kin_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1488600755&sr=8-1&keywords=looking+for+clara


----------



## anspeer91

Hello everyone, I come from a family of writers and was referred to here by my brother-in-law as a location for resources. 
I'm at about 6,000 words for my first real work (I've done blogging here and there for a while now) which involves a near future version of the Holy Roman Empire rising after the European Union and NATO fall apart. Thanks!


----------



## John Dixon

Hey, everybody. 

I'm a traditional author interested in going hybrid. I've been hanging out here for months, reading, listening, and learning, but I'm still pretty much clueless. Oh, well -- it's incredibly exciting, learning all of this stuff and incredibly inspiring, hearing the success stories of others. 

Huzzah!


----------



## JamesMakasi

Hello everyone,

Imagine, I was a chain smoker for years. One fine day I decided to stop smoking. How was I to do this? I quit smoking using the method I describe in this book. I took up the martial art of Taekwondo as I quit smoking and graduated with a first dan black belt. I now enjoy a smoke free life. I wish more smokers would join me.

Read how I did this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DURR4A8


----------



## thegirl

The Vice President


----------



## thegirl

[br]            [br]elina salajeva | kindlescout | twitter | website


----------



## sheritybemy

Hi

I hope it's not much to ask but could you help my book get into the hot & trending

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/D76MFAH6DOMP

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegirl

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/WSCJ55U83PFS
NOMINATIONS STILL REQUIRED PLEASE CLICK LINK


----------



## Nick Rippington

I just can't see how to add a profile pic on the forums


----------



## Mahogany1

Hello I am a new author. My books Gemini Thoughts Poetry of the Mind and Mahogany Lands are currently on Kindle. I am nervous and excited at the same time. I always write how I feel at that moment. I love poetry. Mahogany Lands is a big kids book, that adults will enjoy too. I am working and a Thriller right now. Excited!


----------



## Sbennett137

I'm new here, but have eight books on Amazon, Audible, and Createspace. I'm one of the herd of self-published indies, and I write Science Fiction, with six books in a series (#7 is 85% finished), and I have published two spinoffs from that series. Been at it since the first book hit the eShelf in August, 2012. I've been making very good money from royalties, but I'd like to earn more. Who wouldn't?

https://www.amazon.com/Stephen-W-Bennett/e/B008ZPQ12I/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Amy Bol

I'm new to Kboard, but it was recommended as a great place to learn from fellow authors. Roaming through a few of the threads, I absolutely agree. I published my first book, Complements of a Dying Man, a few years back which won an Independent Publisher Book Award. My next book, Cloud Chasers, will be releasing soon. I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Charon

Hi there! I'm Charon Dunn, and I recently started writing hyperactive YA sci fi adventure stories. I've got 3 books out on Amazon, and I just launched a new one, Retrograde Horizon, and I'm celebrating by making all my e-books free until Wednesday.

Nice to meetcha.

Happy Mayday!


----------



## E.B. Dawson

I vote for paid books only, no freebies. And indie or small pub!!


----------



## ImogeneNix

Well, hello! I'm Imogene Nix and the author of (oops!) 25 novels!  I'v just discovered KBoards  (I'm a bit slow like that!)

Anyway, tis nice to be here and meet you all!

If you want to learn more about me, check out my website www.imogenenix.net

Cheers!


----------



## Jennifer Leeland

My name is Jennifer Leeland and I have a few books on Amazon.  I've been writing for a long time but started self-publishing in 2015.  Glad to be here.


----------



## DK Raymer

Hi, I'm DK Raymer and I have several books on Amazon, but just got around to exploring KBoards!  I'm a hybrid author, published internationally, and I write fiction and non-fiction for children and adults. I'm also a screenwriter and a Patient Protections & Senior Living Advocate. I'm glad to be here and look forward to getting acquainted!


----------



## gentryrace

Zenferno said:


> Great idea, I would love to see this. I wonder if it could operate on a gentleman's honor level, since most of the ones doing well are very visible on the boards anyway. It might also mean a higher level of interest, esp. from the superstars who might not want to post screenies from different sources. Or maybe make it a condition that to get listed you need to provide a little back story of the journey (I love the success stories! - the failures, the false starts the surprises, the elation etc).


Awesome!


----------



## SaltObelisk

Hello everyone! I'm new to kindleboards, but I'm not new to self-publishing. I've been doing this since 2011, had some success for awhile, then I crashed and burned after Amazon switched to a pay per page model.   I'm releasing a new series soon, so... *fingers crossed*

I look forward to (hopefully) meeting some new people!


----------



## bakersp

Hello, I'm Susan. I think I signed up a couple of years ago and may have posted here, but haven't even been lurking. Life and all that which included a move to Mexico for a couple of years and recently a return to Texas, several trips out of the country, and a divorce. TMI, I know. I write mystery and suspense. I have 6 novels and 2 nonfiction books out related to the law. I'm a retired judge/lawyer/and was even a probation officer before that. So I have plenty to write about. My first book was traditionally published in 1989 and my writing career never got off the ground. I love writing. I'm not going to quit even though there are days... So, finally, I've faced the fact that I'm really going to have to learn to market well. A piddling amount doesn't sell books. Anyway...glad to be here. Looking forward to meeting your all.


----------



## alleycat_blue

Hi everyone. I've been publishing for about a year, but I'm a slow writer and still have lots to learn. Happy to be here on Kboards though.


----------



## Ceramic

Hi *waves*

My name is Karletta and I've got four eBooks in the Kindle store.
I'm new to Kboards and am looking forward to meeting some of you here.

I mainly write non fiction. I am working on a second eBook in my Autism memoir series.

Occasionally I write short stories and am lucky enough to have one published in The Demons of Buttecrack County.
I plan on releasing some short stories under a pen name. 

I love The Self Publishing Podcast and have been learning about self publishing since late 2016.


----------



## GabrielJoseph

Thank you for this sticky!


----------



## Julian Coleman

Hi All,

This site was recommended to me by a fellow-writer and new friend. I've already learned so much even though I've been a part-time writer for several years.


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook

Hi all,

I just joined the board. My name is Tonya Snow-Cook, and I currently have four titles published on Amazon.


----------



## LondonMichelle

I think this is an outstanding idea!!!
London


----------



## toddhicks209

I'm here. What do we officially need to do to be added?


----------



## Coco Mingolelli

Hello, everyone! I'm Coco Mingolelli, author of Peccatum in Carne: Sins of the Flesh. It's my first published book, both formats. The book is part of a trilogy, called The Three Sins of Mallory Moore.

This is my first post, to say hi, and to unlock signature features. 

Have a great day!


----------



## grantc

Hi everyone!  I'm Grant Cravens, and I just published my first book, The Secrets of the Kraken, to Amazon.  I'm currently working on revising book two, and planning out books three and four.  I mainly write science fiction, but I have another series sketched out that's more urban fantasy.

I lurk a lot, but I'm trying to get better!


----------



## tripleA

Has the author page driven sales? I am new to the book world. i released chapter 1 of my book The Plugs Lawyer for .99cents



KBoards Admin said:


> Update! Authors can now add themselves to our KB Authors page, regardless of your current sales level.
> 
> Go to *http://kboards.com/authors* to see a list of KB authors, sorted by estimated sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Near the top, there's a link for you to add your own sales data. Each author can only add/edit his own sales data.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.
> 
> Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!
> 
> **************************
> Help!
> 
> Over the years, we've had several fascinating threads showing KB authors who have reached sales milestones (e.g. this outdated list of authors selling 50,000 books or more, and Hugh's thread about authors paying the bills through their book sales, to name just a couple.
> 
> We would like to create an official KB list of best-selling authors, which lists KB authors based on sales milestones. This would be something we would maintain in this forum, and post periodically in our blog. I expect it could get a fair bit of publicity if it's done right.
> 
> I envision this as a listing of authors who have reached the various sales levels of:
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 500,000
> 1,000,000
> 
> Some questions, though...
> 
> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?
> 
> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?
> 
> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?
> 
> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?
> 
> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


----------



## Indy Pilott

Hey Folks! I'm new - my pen name I'll be publishing under is Indy Pilott - I'm actually traditionally published (a handful of UF series with the big 5) but I really want to give self publishing a go so here I am! I'll be setting up all my account 'stuff' (photo, books, etc) over the next few days but I've already been combing through the threads- Man you all have fantastic covers!

Indy


----------



## NotAGoodAuthor

I began writing in April 2016 but I am a horrid procrastinator. I just published my first book on August 31st and I have this forum to thanks many helpful tips. In a month, I start my next book in the series. Let's Do This!


----------



## Leo Champion

Hey everyone, I'm Leo. I published my first book, Legion, on Kindle in July 2013 and I now have seven books out. Like others, I was recommended to this board by an old regular, Glynn Stewart. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## eisus123

Hi I just started here and I have 5 books available on Amazon. It's my memoir series Sweet Melissa and I am open to meeting new authors and sharing experiences in the self publishing world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmmiLawrence

Hi! I'm Emmi Lawrence and I write MM Fantasy Romance. Been a lurker on the Writer's Cafe for a number of years now and decided to finally actually register.


----------



## Cindy64

Hi all, I am new here, its nice to meet you.  

You guys seem like a nice community. I will be adding myself, thanks for having this.


----------



## lewg

Hi, everyone.  I'm Lew and I have just published my second novel, Isaac's Touch.  I enjoy writing immensely and look forward to writing more novels in the future.


----------



## avcartier

Hi everyone!

Long time lurker, first time poster!

My name is AV Cartier. I'm a huge contemporary romance fiction fan and have been working on my first romance myself. I'm a baby writer right now so loving the forums for advice and also hoping to find some passionate romance fans to take a look at ARCs of my work for feedback/criticism etc!

I'm hoping to publish in the next four to six weeks depending on how quickly I get up to speed on all the stuff you need to know besides just the writing part but you guys are helping immensely in that department.

Happy to be onboard - thanks for having me!

XXX


----------



## CKMartin

Hi,

I'm C.K. (Cas) Martin - I write under both names in different genres. A lurker by nature, I'm doing my best to contribute more as I've been publishing under various names now for four years and have released over ten books.


----------



## Whit Bailey

Hi, everyone - 
I've recently started publishing short reads in the action/adventure/fantasy/western genre and hope to increase my output in the coming months! I've been a member of the kboards for awhile, but never posted. This is a great place to learn and get inspired!


----------



## Trengla

Newly signed up to the site. Just wanted to thank the administrators for the effort they put forward to create this community.

Glad to be here.


----------



## Rob T

Just signed up! Been writing children's books for many years, and have just published my first.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Hello everyone. I am non-fiction author of self-help books. My signatures below explain further. Wish you all the very best.
_____
Yale educated; Author of Self-help and Spiritual Books available at http://amzn.to/dMBLWW http://goo.gl/XE97WR http://bit.ly/e7orNO


----------



## Gavin Masters

Hello fellow authors! 

I just self-published my first novel, _Ghost Mortem_. I'm now hard at work (no lewd pun intended) on a sequel for NaNoWriMo.

I thought it prudent to create an account here to talk shop with everyone, and to thank the administrators here, as well as all the authors posting here, for working so hard to establish the environment here.

Peace out,
Gavin Masters


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova

In my opinion, this page enables us-writers to be more creative!
What about my answers to the questions:
1. Screenshots is a good idea!
2. Kindle sales only.
3. Any authors of e-books.
4. Both freebies and paid books.
5. Of course!


----------



## SueSeabury

Howdy,
Not new to writing, but I have a new book coming out this week: romantic comedy called YOLO. 
Hope to make it to the top of the sales board with it.


----------



## sea52501

Hello, I'm very new.  I've written since I was a kid using my father's hand-me-down type writer.  I'm a few days away from publishing my first short story on KDP.  Obviously, I'm still learning a lot.  Today I learned I'm not alone.  I just found a whole community of people who have gone through the same things I have.  I look forward to learning, reading, writing and exploring more!
§ Steve


----------



## mercyheller

Good day all!

I'll start with the simple part. My name is Mercy, and I am (depending on who you ask) a folklore researcher, a curiosity collector or an all-around trouble maker. In my heart I am a horror novelist with several unwritten masterpieces secreted away in the furthest recesses of my imagination.

I grew up in the South (yes, with a capital "s"), so my stories focus on life in a Southern town with an all-too-typical facade. Scratch the surface and things get dark. Very quickly. I have three novels in some state of completion. One may be ready for editing by summer. Gotta dream big!

Friends suggest that KBoards is an excellent place to connect, learn and share. I'm down for all three. I am comfortable with the writing and editing of my work. The gaping chasm obstructing my path to literary fame is my ignorance of marketing, building an email list, convincing people to buy my book and love my book, and so on. You know, the easy stuff.

So, I'll have lots of questions. Lots and lots and lots of questions.

Please feel free to say hi. Drop me a line. I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## Abigail Stark

Hey all,


Allow myself to introduce... myself. Been on the forum (hiding in the shadows mostly!) for over a year now. Just absorbing and learning a ton. I live in Ireland, I write contemporary romance and my first book comes out today (eek!). I'm equal parts excited and anxious. I got book 2 in my series ready to go in two weeks time, and hopefully then I can start building a little momentum.


----------



## Walterrhein

Hello Everyone!
I see that I've had an account on this forum for many years, but I'm just resuming activity. These days I write with Perseid Press. You can check out my author page here:
https://www.amazon.com/Walter-Rhein/e/B008Z6RIOC/
I write all kinds of things. I have a sequel to my dystopian fantasy "The Reader of Acheron" coming out in a few months. I have an expat/travel book entitled "Reckless Traveler" and I have a book about Cross-Country skiing entitled "Beyond Birkie Fever." You can find all of these on my author page. I'm always looking for new reviews, so don't hesitate to PM me about a review copy.

I've had good luck placing stories and articles in local magazines. Plus I run a web page about Peru here: http://streetsoflima.com/

Currently I'm in the midst of a Kindle Scout campaign and I need nominations, so read more about that here: http://streetsoflima.com/paperclip-kindle-scout/

Anyway, I'm always happy to talk writing and support my fellow writers. Glad to meet you all!


----------



## Majestic

Hi everyone, I am having difficulty adding my profile as author.  I am working on my first book, a memoir mixed with fiction, true stories entangled with fantasies, narrated with first person perspective and accompanied by psychological, sociological and political commentaries.  The title of my book so far is "Journal of Dreams from Casualty of War," may be revised.  I am looking to get advice and feedbacks from authors who has had more experiences!


----------



## Beady

Hi,
I'm new to all of this.  I have a couple of books out on Amazon and am in the process of writing more.  Been writing most of my life, but mainly boring manuals and reports - lots of reports.  Now starting to get into this creative writing thing and starting to love it.

Regards,
Bernard D


----------



## Cebelius

Howdy!

First time poster, and my first book is up on Zon right now. Figured I'd go ahead and sign up here and see if I can keep up with the trends and KU data and all that stuff I never thought about before I put a book up and figured out just how much I need to know that I just, at this point, don't.

Pleasure to meetcha.


----------



## DSBROWN WRITES

WOW! I had absolutely no idea this place even existed. Color me dumb and blind. Gotta thank Joseph for turning me onto this resource.  I've been writing for some time but we all know writers are just like singers, everyone thinks they can, and most assuredly if you have it in you one must be true to oneself and try, but sadly it's not for all of us. Everyone does not get to become an actual author, let alone an author with any success.  I'm still trying to find out if I have what it takes. So enthused to see so many successful authors out here. I will endeavor to engage and learn as much as I can. And as is with any network, I've noticed many out here not following the rules, most likely due to impatience. The information out here is rich and dense, a lot to go through.  However, I will ever strive to stay within the lines. I look forward to engaging and adding myself to the KB Authors Page.  

DS


----------



## Mia V.

Hi all,
Just starting out. I've been soaking up the wisdom for a while now!
And I'm ready to start asking questions. and making this happen.


----------



## Keegan T

Hi everyone, 

I've been writing in my spare time for more than a decade but I'm just starting to take it seriously now. 

The plan is to have a sci-fi novella and novel launched by early fall 2018. 

Look forward to chatting with everyone and learning more. 

Best,


----------



## Shlomi

Long time writer, first time poster on kboards, after published kindle authors all pointed in this direction. Looking to help the writing community and learn how to best write, position, and market my books (science fiction, murder mystery, and thrillers).


----------



## michaelcsahd

KBoards Admin said:


> Update! Authors can now add themselves to our KB Authors page, regardless of your current sales level.
> 
> Go to *http://kboards.com/authors* to see a list of KB authors, sorted by estimated sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Near the top, there's a link for you to add your own sales data. Each author can only add/edit his own sales data.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.
> 
> Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!
> 
> **************************
> Help!
> 
> Over the years, we've had several fascinating threads showing KB authors who have reached sales milestones (e.g. this outdated list of authors selling 50,000 books or more, and Hugh's thread about authors paying the bills through their book sales, to name just a couple.
> 
> We would like to create an official KB list of best-selling authors, which lists KB authors based on sales milestones. This would be something we would maintain in this forum, and post periodically in our blog. I expect it could get a fair bit of publicity if it's done right.
> 
> I envision this as a listing of authors who have reached the various sales levels of:
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 500,000
> 1,000,000
> 
> Some questions, though...
> 
> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?
> 
> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?
> 
> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?
> 
> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?
> 
> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


Thank you for creating this! I'm certain this will come in handy for many authors. I added my name to the list. 

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## billlee35

Hi just found this forum- really good read

After a few years of writing short comedy sketches for friends i reluctantly put a few of them into an ebook a few months ago, then proceeded to forget 
about it! 
Usual stuff.. busy with everyday life, a bit embarrassed about promoting it etc but after a few compliments I decided to revisit it again.

Anyway i write uk based cynical, surreal, satirical comedy based upon the absurdity of our established norms within the modern world

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Oh-Times-Customs-Bill-Lee-ebook/dp/B07BN5KLY3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1534092847&sr=8-1&keywords=bill+lee+oh+the+times

looking forward to reading the forum and perhaps discovering a few new authors I may appreciate


----------



## timpholden

good idea. To give us newbies a chance to catch up could i suggest the following catergories:

1. Fastest selling book  (Ie new authors who are making a splash)
2. Most sales per individual book (which you would hope would reflect quality not just quantity of output)


----------



## Elizabeth35

Hello!


I just published my first book and am excited about this new journey. I write horror, sci-fi, urban fantasy, paranormal romance, steamfunk, epic fantasy, and YA with a focus on African American folklore, culture and characters.

I hope to learn all I can from you all.


----------



## Jacob Roberts

Hi guys!
I just published my first Kindle book and I'm so excited! Hope readers will like it as I tried to make it super useful and practical for those who struggle from the lack of self-confidence.
I'm glad to be here, such a nice place for readers and writers


----------



## Reyaz Nadeem

It is really a wonderful idea. Those sales numbers can really give a headache psychologically.


----------



## Joe SoParfi

Long-time writer and finance nerd. Hoping to: expand my horizons by learning new things, develop stronger marketing skills, and build great relationships.


----------



## TonyK

Hi,

I just published a new non-fiction bio called _Young John McGraw Of Truxton_. Looking forward to discovering new ideas and getting advice.

Tony Kissel


----------



## verbena C.W.

Hello to everyone here ^_^

This is my new title updating on a Chinese light novel site, which is no. 2 on the popular ranking.

http://www.spaceofgod.com/web/novel/46


----------



## Congratulations

My name is Congratulations ! So pleased to be here. I've heard lots of good things about it here. I've published two romance novellas and in the process of editing the next. xxx


----------



## fkendall

I don't see how to add myself to the author's page.


----------



## richardoz

Hi everyone. Just discovered this forum and joined. Working on a big novel about two men growing up in Australia between 1900 and 1930. But I did get momentarily sidetracked and wrote an erotic romance novel, the first of three planned. I've uploaded to Amazon. Paperback or Kindle. It will be interesting to see what happens. Cheers.

PS Still trying to work out how to put the proper sized image on here. Hopefully will fix soon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BPY6SP6


----------



## richardoz

Got it! Just worked out how to add the right size image.


----------



## mlaonline

I'm new here and followed your recommendation to add myself to the KB Authors page. Thank you. However, I noticed at the top of the list a few authors who estimated their sales at over a million then went on to say they had just published their first book. Think either they missed the part about your honor system or thought they were supposed to estimate their wildest dreams.


----------



## CarlosAleman

My free ebook promo begins today (Nov. 1


----------



## pgoordyal

Hello there,

My name is Bonita Gonsalvez and I was wondering if any of could provide an honest review of my recent publication on KDP, please?

This is a book and an honest review will be much appreciated.

In exchange, perhaps I can review yours?

Here is the link : https://amzn.to/2VFER2D

Thank you

Bonita


----------



## Cloud Von Wordsmith

Hi am a new author having only just completed an eighty thousand word novel. If anyone wants to beta read my story please message me. I would really like to get feedback negative or positive. this is a link to my novel on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Liberty-Knowledge-Destiny-Hidden-World/dp/1687631565


----------



## aaronlsmith

Hello everyone,

I'm a relatively new author with a book coming out on May 5th, called _Blank Check: What If You Could Reinvent Public Education?_ It will be available on Amazon at https://tinyurl.com/OrderBlankCheck.

Feel free to check out my trailer and grab the first chapter, Teach at https://aaronsmithphd.com/blank-check/

Looking forward to reading and enjoying the dialogue with you to come.


----------



## Larkkii

KBoards Admin said:


> Update! Authors can now add themselves to our KB Authors page, regardless of your current sales level.
> 
> Go to *https://kboards.com/authors* to see a list of KB authors, sorted by estimated sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Near the top, there's a link for you to add your own sales data. Each author can only add/edit his own sales data.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.
> 
> Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!
> 
> **************************
> Help!
> 
> Over the years, we've had several fascinating threads showing KB authors who have reached sales milestones (e.g. this outdated list of authors selling 50,000 books or more, and Hugh's thread about authors paying the bills through their book sales, to name just a couple.
> 
> We would like to create an official KB list of best-selling authors, which lists KB authors based on sales milestones. This would be something we would maintain in this forum, and post periodically in our blog. I expect it could get a fair bit of publicity if it's done right.
> 
> I envision this as a listing of authors who have reached the various sales levels of:
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 500,000
> 1,000,000
> 
> Some questions, though...
> 
> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?
> 
> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?
> 
> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?
> 
> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?
> 
> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


I'm not an author,but i like follow new people


----------



## spookyboo

I'm a new author in print through a publisher and Kindle. I also publish my own work on kindle and on my podcast.

What is considered a sale here? I don't know (yet) how many copies of the work in the work through the publisher as it is new. I do know how many KU downloads and actual sales I've had. I also know how many downloads I get on the podcast. I'm assuming I cannot use the podcast number in the sales figure  Are KU downloads considered sales?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris M. Vise

Hello,
I'm a new author joining the boards here at KB. My new novel is, _Dweller On The Boundary_. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08GFSK59N


----------



## Stephanie Stevins

Hi All,

I've joined KBoards to learn learn to market my books, meet authors, and have a little fun.

I write romance, women's fiction, and suspense.


----------



## Vera Payne

I have been writing for a while and am looking for feedback on my pieces so far.

All my books are available on Kindle and KindleUnlimited for free.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Best
Vera

"Tortured Lovers"
https://amzn.to/3exigMP
https://amzn.to/3es9NKR

"Billionaire's Toy"
https://amzn.to/3be0MTv
https://amzn.to/2TM4lsT
https://amzn.to/2TM4lsT

"Blacked: BBC Bandits"
https://amzn.to/38hTTCb


----------



## theauthorjp

Wow the sales rank seems unreal. Amazing.


----------



## [email protected]

Newbie! Can you tell me how to format line breaks in my author page detail? It's all displaying in a single paragraph. Thank you!


----------



## Majestic

KBoards Admin said:


> Update! Authors can now add themselves to our KB Authors page, regardless of your current sales level.
> 
> Go to *
> 
> 
> http://kboards.com/authors
> 
> 
> * to see a list of KB authors, sorted by estimated sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Near the top, there's a link for you to add your own sales data. Each author can only add/edit his own sales data.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who use pen names, or who have author names different from your KB names, there is a place for you to list up to five of those.
> 
> Please give it a go and let me know your feedback. Thanks!
> 
> ****
> Help!
> 
> Over the years, we've had several fascinating threads showing KB authors who have reached sales milestones (e.g. this outdated list of authors selling 50,000 books or more, and Hugh's thread about authors paying the bills through their book sales, to name just a couple.
> 
> We would like to create an official KB list of best-selling authors, which lists KB authors based on sales milestones. This would be something we would maintain in this forum, and post periodically in our blog. I expect it could get a fair bit of publicity if it's done right.
> 
> I envision this as a listing of authors who have reached the various sales levels of:
> 10,000
> 50,000
> 100,000
> 500,000
> 1,000,000
> 
> Some questions, though...
> 
> 1. How would we make this a reliable (i.e. verifiable) source of info? Ask for screenshots of Amazon KDP sales data?
> 
> 2. How to handle factoring in sales from BN, Kobo, Smashwords, Apple, etc? Or should it be based just on Kindle sales?
> 
> 3. Indie (self--pub) only? Indie and small-pub? Or any authors of e-books, whether they're indie, small-pub or big-pub?
> 
> 4. Include freebies or only paid books in the milestone thresholds?
> 
> 5. Any other thoughts/ideas? Is this an achievable idea?


I had a problem entering the site. I am working on my first book. Visit my writing blog: Blogpost.com


----------



## Writer Afloat

The link to register as an author appears to be broken? Is this list still a thing on KB, or has it been abandoned? Many thanks for any info - I'm new to KB and still finding my way around.


----------

